# AEC, Apple Expo Civilis 2004



## alèm (10 Août 2004)

l'année dernière, bon nombre de posteurs de Macgé se sont retrouvés dans un bar, le dernier soir de l'AE (il restait donc un jour d'expo le lendemain) pour fêter dignemennt cet événement et surtout sans autre forme de procès pour fraterniser autour de bières ou de verres d'orangeade (ah bon ?   ). En fraternisant, il faisait acte de rencontre réelle entre eux, effaçant ainsi les barrières et oubliant les querelles et les rncunes qui avaient pu se glisser subreptiscement derrière leurs écrans...

c'est beau, hein ? 

bon, l'idée, c'est de se retrouver dans un troquet (je peux vous donenr un nom si vous voulez), de boire, de discuter, de s'aimer (si vous le voulez) et toute autre sorte de choses...

avant-dernier jour de l'AE au soir. 

à vous de vous organiser maintenant.

je ne serais pas de la partie, certains d'entre vous me trouvant incapable de fraterniser (quelle erreurils font...  ), je ne serais pas là pour vous gâcher la fête que je vous souhaite bonne et réjouissante de toute ma générosité (un truc qu'on ne m'enlévera jamais ça...  )

ps : ne vous inquiétez pas, je serais à une fête de mon côté. 

ps 2 : j'ai fait ce sujet parce que foguenne m'en a supplié. le réel organisateur, c'est lui. Avec Paul, la fête est plus belle ! :love:


----------



## kamkil (10 Août 2004)

Tiens quand on parle du loup!  (cf mon post dans la liste de ceux qui vont à l'AE 2004 )

Bon bah je crois que t'as déjà tout dit!
Je décode pour ceux qui auraient du mal:
Lieu: Lou Pascalou, métro Ménilmontant
Date: Vendredi 3 Septembre après la fermeture de l'AE
Budget: 1 euro au moins pour le transport (achetez un carnet ou payez par groupes, ça revient moins cher  ) - voire plus si vous avez prévu de payer vot' tournée de bière  (je propose une tournée au 10 premiers arrivant )
Kikiyaura: Bah ça dépend de vous mais beaucoup de monde à mon avis  Dans les 40+

J'ose pas commencer une liste...  Faites surtout circulez l'info


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2004)

Présent.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2004)

Bravo Rémi, ce sujet devait être ouvert par un membre historique des AES/ AEC.   

On commence donc une liste de ceux qui pensent venir à cette AEC.


Lieu: Lou Pascalou, métro Ménilmontant
Date: Vendredi 3 Septembre après la fermeture de l'AE

Présent:

Kamkil
WebOliver
Silvia
Foguenne


----------



## kamkil (10 Août 2004)

C'est parti pour une liste alors!  

Oubliez pas vos appareils photos


----------



## kamkil (10 Août 2004)

J'oubliais: voilà une map pour ceux qui auraient du mal à trouver


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2004)

C'est vrai que la liste n'est pas indispensable, vieux réflexe.


----------



## kamkil (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la liste n'est pas indispensable, vieux réflexe.


 On risque effectivement de ramener ceux qui trainent près du pommier ou tout simplement des amis qui sont pas sur MacG  Enfin ça peut donner une idée de qui on aura la chance de voir enfin en vrai  (pour ceux qui sont jamais venus ou qui se sont "ratés")


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Lieu: Lou Pascalou, métro Ménilmontant
Date: Vendredi 3 Septembre après la fermeture de l'AE

Présent:

Kamkil
WebOliver
Silvia
Foguenne
Angie (Modern Thing)


----------



## bengilli (10 Août 2004)

Kamkil
WebOliver
Silvia
Foguenne
Angie (Modern Thing)
Bengilli

Je ne désespère pas de voir Alem ce soir là quand même


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2004)

toujours partant


----------



## Lio70 (10 Août 2004)

Kamkil
WebOliver
Silvia
Foguenne
Angie (Modern Thing)
Bengilli
Lio70


----------



## iMax (10 Août 2004)

Si tout va bien, dans le meilleur des cas et si les astres sont favorables, j'étudierai l'eventuelle possibilité de venir :rateau:

A suivre, donc  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je ne désespère pas de voir Alem ce soir là quand même



tu sais, je peux te payer la tournée que je te dois un autre jour aussi !!   :love: :love:


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Si tout va bien, dans le meilleur des cas et si les astres sont favorables, j'étudierai l'eventuelle possibilité de venir :rateau:


 vous acceptez les petites nouvelles ? :rose: je ne sais pas encore si je peux venir, mais si possible...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> vous acceptez les petites nouvelles ? :rose: je ne sais pas encore si je peux venir, mais si possible...



Tu n'es plus une petite nouvelle et même si tu l'étais, tu serais la bien venue.  

Kamkil
WebOliver
Silvia
Foguenne
Angie (Modern Thing)
Bengilli
Lio70
Mackie  (ne pas oublier le e à mackie, ne pas oublier le e à Mackie,.... Amok  )

Hésite encore:

iMax
Macounette
        *


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Faut venir nombreux: plus on est fou, plus on rit   :love:


----------



## nicogala (11 Août 2004)

On peut manger là-bas ? Pasque de 19h à 2h du mat, c'est pas les pommes du Pommier qui vont nous faire tenir...?  

Kamkil
 WebOliver
 Silvia
 Foguenne
 Angie (Modern Thing)
 Bengilli
 Lio70
 Mackie  (ne pas oublier le e à mackie, ne pas oublier le e à Mackie,.... Amok  )
 nicogala

 Hésite encore:

 iMax
 Macounette


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens quand on parle du loup!





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> j'étudierai l'eventuelle possibilité de venir




Deux fautes dès la première page, tout cela me semble bien engagé....


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut venir nombreux: plus on est fou, plus on rit   :love:



Et les folles, elles sont refoulées à l'entrée ?


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> si les astres sont favorables, j'étudierai l'eventuelle possibilité de venir :rateau:
> 
> A suivre, donc  :mouais:



je viens d'étudier tout cela avec ma boule disco, et voici ce que ca donne pour ce jour là.

iMax, né en mai 1986.
Prévisions pour la soirée du Lou.

Couleur : le noir.
Pierre : le marbre.
Chiffre : le zéro.
tissu : le crêpe.


A ta place, je resterai chez moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2004)

Les oracles le disent ! ... :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

Va falloir faire une lessive bientôt, un Levi's pour deux par cette chaleur ça doit commencer à péguer...


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les folles, elles sont refoulées à l'entrée ?



tu compte venir en minijupe et bottines ?  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Deux fautes dès la première page, tout cela me semble bien engagé....



Et toi Amok, tu passes un moment?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> On peut manger là-bas ? Pasque de 19h à 2h du mat, c'est pas les pommes du Pommier qui vont nous faire tenir...?



Je ne crois pas, on ira ce faire une petite bouffe avant.


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es plus une petite nouvelle et même si tu l'étais, tu serais la bien venue.


Merci c'est super-gentil  :love:



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Hésite encore:
> iMax
> Macounette


eh bien, je ne serai pas là...   je ne pourrai pas du tout être à Paris, à cause du boulot     

Une autre fois, sûrement ! du moins je l'espère... snifff....


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> (...) eh bien, je ne serai pas là...   je ne pourrai pas du tout être à Paris, à cause du boulot
> 
> Une autre fois, sûrement ! du moins je l'espère... snifff....



C'est bien dommage...   Fait ch... ce boulot.   :love: 

See you...


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2004)

en même temps, Paris, ça pue, c'est pollué et pis fait chaud dans le métro...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, Paris, ça pue, c'est pollué et pis fait chaud dans le métro...



En même temps, ça fait 19 ans que je suis pas venu à Paris... alors bon...   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les folles, elles sont refoulées à l'entrée ?


 Vilaines appréhension quand vous nous tenez   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Macounette (12 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, Paris, ça pue, c'est pollué et pis fait chaud dans le métro...


A tel point que j'y retourne au moins 2 x par an :love: mais je ne prends jamais le métro


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Kamkil
 WebOliver
 Silvia
 Foguenne
 Angie (Modern Thing)
 Bengilli
 Lio70
 Mackie  (ne pas oublier le e à mackie, ne pas oublier le e à Mackie,.... Amok  )
 nicogala
 Souperstar (Bassman)

 Hésite encore:

 iMax
 Macounette


----------



## tomtom (12 Août 2004)

Kamkil
WebOliver
Silvia
Foguenne
Angie (Modern Thing)
Bengilli
Lio70
Mackie (ne pas oublier le e à mackie, ne pas oublier le e à Mackie,.... Amok )
nicogala
Souperstar (Bassman)
tomtomtomtomtom

Hésite encore:

iMax
Macounette


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, Paris, ça pue, c'est pollué et pis fait chaud dans le métro...



Comme toutes les grandes villes l'été...    :rateau:


----------



## benR (12 Août 2004)

présent !


mackie, prépare la batterie !


----------



## Macounette (12 Août 2004)

Kamkil
 WebOliver
 Silvia
 Foguenne
 Angie (Modern Thing)
 Bengilli
 Lio70
 Mackie (ne pas oublier le e à mackie, ne pas oublier le e à Mackie,.... Amok )
 nicogala
 Souperstar (Bassman)
 tomtomtomtomtom

 Hésite encore:

 iMax


 j'ai enlevé mon nom puisqu'apparemment vous lisez pas mes posts


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai enlevé mon nom puisqu'apparemment vous lisez pas mes posts



Mais si on les lit.  :love:   

Je rajoute BenR

Kamkil
WebOliver
Silvia
Foguenne
Angie (Modern Thing)
Bengilli
Lio70
Mackie (ne pas oublier le e à mackie, ne pas oublier le e à Mackie,.... Amok )
nicogala
Souperstar (Bassman)
tomtomtomtomtom
BenR

 Hésite encore:

 iMax


Et l'Amok, il a peur de venir. C'est vrai qu'il aura du mal à suivre cette année.
(une année pour apprendre (2003) une année pour ... )  
Cette année, il faudra que ce soit plus "festif"


----------



## bengilli (12 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Cette année, il faudra que ce soit plus "festif"



Alors évitons d'aller nous entassez dans ce vieux bouge crasseux qu'est le Lou Pascalou  Il parait qu'il y a d'autres coin sympa à Paris


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

Nous te suivrons Ô guide.


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Bengili le grand gourou (ca aurait mieux sonné s'il s'appellait Skippy, mais bon....)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Alors évitons d'aller nous entassez dans ce vieux bouge crasseux qu'est le Lou Pascalou  Il parait qu'il y a d'autres coin sympa à Paris



Mais naaaan il est très bien...

(il est surtout pas loin de chez moi )


----------



## kamkil (13 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Deux fautes dès la première page, tout cela me semble bien engagé....


 Où tu vois une faute toi?  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Mais naaaan il est très bien...
> 
> (il est surtout pas loin de chez moi )



Et puis 40 gugus éméchés , ça se case pas dans le premier troquet venu... :rateau:   

_Salut Bruno _


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Mais naaaan il est très bien...
> 
> (il est surtout pas loin de chez moi )




c'est bien, on fera l'after chez toi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, on fera l'after chez toi


C'est dans un 6e sans ascensceur, z'êtes prévenus :love: 

++
Beru

P.S. 'jour Nato


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans un 6e sans ascensceur, z'êtes prévenus :love:
> 
> ++
> Beru
> ...




pas de probleme, les ascenseurs sont bannit des AES et des AEC   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas de probleme, les ascenseurs sont bannit des AES et des AEC   :love:



Tu nous retrouves la vidéo?  :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Alors évitons d'aller nous entassez dans ce vieux bouge crasseux qu'est le Lou Pascalou  Il parait qu'il y a d'autres coin sympa à Paris



ayé, je me barre et les bobos de MacGé font une OPA sur les AES...       

vu les conditions tarifaires, restez au lou ! (comme ça si j'ai 5 minutes, je peux passer vous voir !  )


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (...) vu les conditions tarifaires, restez au lou ! (comme ça si j'ai 5 minutes, je peux passer vous voir !  )




Oh, oui, oui, oui, oui... passe nous voir... :love:  :love:     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :rose:  :love:    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (comme ça si j'ai 5 minutes, je peux passer vous voir !  )



Y a intérêt que tu passes, sinon je vais être entouré toute la soirée que de grandes personnes  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

il est plus grand que toi webo ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est plus grand que toi webo ?



Plus grand que moi? C'est pas bien difficile...  :casse: :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

on devrait mettre tous les suisses dans l'étoile noir


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plus grand que moi? C'est pas bien difficile...  :casse: :love:



c'est encore plus simple si tu enlève tes talonnettes


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plus grand que moi? C'est pas bien difficile...  :casse: :love:



On prend les paris ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on devrait mettre tous les suisses dans l'étoile noir



On t'y enfermera avant, histoire d'avoir quelque chose à boire


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> On prend les paris ?



 Une Kriek au Lou... :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

tu oublie que c'est moi qui a les clés de la réserve


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2004)

Bon vivement l'AEC finalement


----------



## Dolisos (14 Août 2004)

hmmm ??? j'savais pas que les trolls allaient a l'AEC


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2004)

on a dit nains suisses  pas troll 

et puis ....


----------



## nato kino (14 Août 2004)

Dolisos a dit:
			
		

> hmmm ??? j'savais pas que les trolls allaient a l'AEC



Il y a bien une taupe naine qui se prend pour un admin...


----------



## Bassman (14 Août 2004)

Et pis les Troll sont des êtres bien élevé, ils sauront se tenir en compagnie d'humain sans les manger (enfin pas de suite)

Un tit steack de petaure pour se retenir, par contre en fin de soirée je garantie plus grand chose


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Y a intérêt que tu passes, sinon je vais être entouré toute la soirée que de grandes personnes  :mouais:  :rateau:



c'est quand déja ? 

j'essayerais de passer mais rien n'est moins sûr : ça me fait faire 1h de tromé (14eme-20eme-14eme) pour passer 5 minutes. tu me verras plus sûrement sur l'Ae mon bruno. 

ps : _Gognol, t'as pas le droit de dire : "pourtant t'habites le 11ème !", tu connais la non-réponse (comme hier soir quoi  )_   :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Y a intérêt que tu passes, sinon je vais être entouré toute la soirée que de grandes personnes  :mouais:  :rateau:



dis ma marmotte chérie, tu as oublié que j'étais beaucoup plus grand que toi ?    oui, je sais, c'est pas dur ! 

bon, elle dit que si ya bassman dans le coin, il faut que j'y aille au moins 5mn pour causer du pays... t'es chiant bassman !  (ça tu vois mon nounours, c'est une supergrosse dédicace...  ) :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans un 6e sans ascensceur, z'êtes prévenus :love:



tu m'as demandé avant de t'inviter chez moi ?    :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : _Gognol, t'as pas le droit de dire : "pourtant t'habites le 11ème !", tu connais la non-réponse (comme hier soir quoi  )_   :love:



Décidément il est violent ce jet-lag !    :rateau:

'+


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Décidément il est violent ce jet-lag !    :rateau:
> 
> '+



non, il est tout doux, _au contraire..._ :love: :love:

bon, vu mon planning, je ne devrais pas être là à l'AEC (nouvelle qui devraient réjouir les trèss nombreux ne m'aimant pas (et que je n'aime pas non plus disait un vieux con barbu))   

, rencart sur l'AE pour ceusses qui y seront le jeudi matin et peut-être le samedi (vu que j'aurais quartier libre...  )


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

je confirme (hyper-important)* : 

  je ne serais pas à l'AEC !  ​
désolé pour ceux (rares) qui voulaient que j'y sois mais ma compagne se rappelle mieux de mon planning que moi ( :love: ) et donc j'ai modifié le planning de l'équipe pour accorder un week-end à une collègue (privilèges des boss sinon  ) : pas de samedi libre, pas de vendredi soir libre. si je viens à l'expo, ce sera uniquement le premier jour ! 

*pour ceux qui ne m'aiment pas...


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je confirme (hyper-important)* :
> 
> je ne serais pas à l'AEC !  ​
> désolé pour ceux (rares) qui voulaient que j'y sois mais ma compagne se rappelle mieux de mon planning que moi ( :love: ) et donc j'ai modifié le planning de l'équipe pour accorder un week-end à une collègue (privilèges des boss sinon  ) : pas de samedi libre, pas de vendredi soir libre. si je viens à l'expo, ce sera uniquement le premier jour !
> ...



Youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii il sera pas la


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je confirme (hyper-important)* :
> 
> je ne serais pas à l'AEC !  ​
> désolé pour ceux (rares) qui voulaient que j'y sois mais ma compagne se rappelle mieux de mon planning que moi ( :love: ) et donc j'ai modifié le planning de l'équipe pour accorder un week-end à une collègue (privilèges des boss sinon  ) : pas de samedi libre, pas de vendredi soir libre. si je viens à l'expo, ce sera uniquement le premier jour !
> ...


 Je croyais que... hum...    :love:  

C'est pas toi qui voulait me rouler une pelle?  si je me souviens  bien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que... hum...    :love:
> 
> C'est pas toi qui voulait me rouler une pelle?  si je me souviens  bien



 Oh ben ça !!! Si c'est pas direct ça !!   

(oups keske j'fous là moâ ! ...  )


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que... hum...    :love:
> 
> C'est pas toi qui voulait me rouler une pelle?  si je me souviens  bien



*ah et euh... :love: :love: :love: :love: * 

_c'est à dire qu'on est pas obligé de faire ça devant témoin... j'ai déja fait un truc récemment devant témoin et..._ :love: :love: :love:

_ps : ce message est empli de private-joke compréhensible par Moddie, merci de m'en excuser (et de faire vivre ce sujet que j'ai lancé sous la menace d'un belge fou et chapé-oté_


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben ça !!! Si c'est pas direct ça !!
> 
> (oups keske j'fous là moâ ! ...  )



c'est pas la sortie du bois ici !   

[en douce]Allo Lo ? ya Lorna qui tourne dans le coin là... :hein: :mouais: :mouais:[/en douce]

tu veux participer Lorna ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Narf© :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Purée ! On lance des sujets comme ça et on ne pense même pas aux malheureux qui n'ont plus le temps qu'ils voudraient pour potasser la prose du bar ? Et ben puisque c'est comme ça, je viens !!!!  Naméhooo ! pfffffff


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

oh hé hein ti lo ! t'vo t'colmer dis ! hé frinchmin ! ti pas chés tizotte ! t'é o Poris dins s'sujet ! nin mé ! bo, t's'ro lo ch"mordi ? ou sinon, passe à m'baraque à ch"boutique quouo, ch's'rais contin d'eud't'vir min fiu !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Ben mi chi teu m'dis d'ou qu'c'est chez tizot' y s'pouro qu'j'y alle. Mais faut nin qu'ce soit longuet pour s'y rind' et faut qu'ça tomb eul bon jour assi. Enfin j'verro bin si 'jpeu, quouo...


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

bin, ok alors in fé comme so !


----------



## iMax (26 Août 2004)

Je serai parmis vous pour cette AEC 

J'amènerai un pote, JK, grand buveur et futur switcheur


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Et ton frere ??? il voyage dans le coffre ?


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je serai parmis vous pour cette AEC
> 
> J'amènerai un pote, JK, grand buveur et futur switcheur



bassman ? 2 suisses de plus pour l'étoile noir !


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

Narf©! :love:

Sinon Mackie, les Belges yzont la cote ? :love:


----------



## iMax (26 Août 2004)

JK est un français habitant en Suisse


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> JK est un français habitant en Suisse



non, c'est un traître


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf©! :love:
> 
> Sinon Mackie, les Belges yzont la cote ? :love:



surtout les demoiselles


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

Kestafé Mackie, t'es tout mauve :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kestafé Mackie, t'es tout mauve :mouais: :mouais:



c'est l'effet Modern__Thing   :love:  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'effet Modern__Thing   :love:  :rose:


 A ce point?  :rateau: :love:


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kestafé Mackie, t'es tout mauve :mouais: :mouais:



Il a trop joué avec son iPod !!


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> A ce point?  :rateau: :love:




  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


si tu savais 


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il a trop joué avec son iPod !!


Merde grill é


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> son iPod !!



lequel ?  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> si tu savais
> ...



elle est déjà prise


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> elle est déjà prise



n'écoute pas les conneries d'imax


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lequel ?  :rose:



Fais pas le malin toi sinon je ne te descends pas du lustre.  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> si tu savais
> ...


 Si je savais quoi?  :rateau:  :love:

??? 

Narf©! :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

En attendant on sait pas comment le frere d'imax va voyager...

La version sur route de l'ipod ??? branché sur l'allume cigare ?? 
Trainé par les ecouteurs derriere la Z3 ???


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si je savais quoi?  :rateau:  :love:
> 
> ???
> 
> Narf©! :love:



je t'en ai déjà parler  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'écoute pas les conneries d'imax


non pas iMax



1 mk4


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'en ai déjà parler  :love:


 Please explain...   :rateau: :love:


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'en ai déjà parler  :love:



Arrête, on dirait un Suisse qui drague !!  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non pas iMax
> 
> 
> 
> 1 mk4



petit ou grand le M4K ?


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, on dirait un Suisse qui drague !!  :affraid:  :mouais:



ah, tu tes déjà fait dragué par un suisse ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> petit ou grand le M4K ?



Les m4k c'est ca :


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah, tu tes déjà fait dragué par un suisse ?



Une oui, un non, je ferai peut-être une exception pour Super mais c'est pas dit non plus, j'aime pas la moustache.


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

tiens oublie pas de payer


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

Narf©! :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une oui, un non, je ferai peut-être une exception pour Super mais c'est pas dit non plus, j'aime pas la moustache.



il s'est raser la moustache rien que pour toi


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il s'est raser la moustache rien que pour toi



Kéktu lui a fait?    il a la bouche en cul de poule


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il s'est raser la moustache rien que pour toi



Lui au moins il a de quoi raser...


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Lui au moins il a de quoi raser...



tu veux dire que je pique ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kéktu lui a fait?    il a la bouche en cul de poule



il est comme ça sous sa moustache


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que je pique ?  :mouais:



Ça risque pas.    

Et je veux même pas savoir de toutes façons...  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que je pique ?  :mouais:


 Après "Mackie la fourmis qui veut pas donner son miam", Mackie la guèpe :mouais: :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

on parlera du dard de la guêpe plus tard


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on parlera du dard de la guêpe plus tard


 Esprit mal tourné va! :mouais: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Esprit mal tourné va! :mouais: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :love:



c'est pas de ma faute, c'est a cause de papa amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Esprit mal tourné va! :mouais: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :love:



Tu crois que ça joue sur l'orthographe aussi ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que ça joue sur l'orthographe aussi ?


 A mon avis oui :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

hoho... ça chauffe  on verra bien vendredi prochain


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Août 2004)

Narf© :love:


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2004)

I'll be there, at ze pascalou.


----------



## benjamin (30 Août 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> I'll be there, at ze pascalou.



mi tou


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

We will be there with ze little band of m4k and angie 

Z'allez en chier


----------



## bonpat (31 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je confirme (hyper-important)* :
> 
> je ne serais pas à l'AEC !  ​
> désolé pour ceux (rares) qui voulaient que j'y sois mais ma compagne se rappelle mieux de mon planning que moi ( :love: ) et donc j'ai modifié le planning de l'équipe pour accorder un week-end à une collègue (privilèges des boss sinon  ) : pas de samedi libre, pas de vendredi soir libre. si je viens à l'expo, ce sera uniquement le premier jour !
> ...




  


Si c'est sûr qu'Alèm ne vienne pas, je serai là...  :rateau: 

J'offre un verre aux cinq premier(e)s qui me reconnaitront...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est sûr qu'Alèm ne vienne pas, je serai là...  :rateau:
> 
> J'offre un verre aux cinq premier(e)s qui me reconnaitront...



   T'es de retour Bonpat?   rebienvenue sur MacGe.


----------



## iMax (31 Août 2004)

Salut BonPat  

Alors, de retour sur MacG ? 

T'as vu, j'ai verdi 


_Rdz vs à l'AEC pour le verre_


----------



## bonpat (31 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es de retour Bonpat?   rebienvenue sur MacGe.





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Salut BonPat
> 
> Alors, de retour sur MacG ?
> 
> ...



rien à changer : bonpat, c'est avec un "b" et non un "B", putain dire qu'au bout d'un an, ils ont oubliés...   
Je vous embrasse tous en vert, bleu, rouge, etc.. et noir pour alèm... qui ne vient pas !


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> We will be there with ze little band of m4k and angie
> 
> Z'allez en chier


 Ca va être la klass :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bengilli (1 Septembre 2004)

Ne pouvant pas etre là pour l'AEC, je vous fait un petit coucou du stand du pommier, en compagnie de Web'O et Lio70 

A bientot pour ceux que je verrai demain.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ne pouvant pas etre là pour l'AEC, je vous fait un petit coucou du stand du pommier, en compagnie de Web'O et Lio70
> 
> A bientot pour ceux que je verrai demain.



Bengilli c'est le type qui tient pas l'alcool ? celui dont amok ce moque sans cesse sur iChat ? qui s'est fait saouler à mort par doc evil ?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bengilli c'est le type qui tient pas l'alcool ? celui dont amok ce moque sans cesse sur iChat ? qui s'est fait saouler à mort par doc evil ?


C'est pour ça qu'il n'ose pas venir à l'AEC et il fait bien.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Septembre 2004)

En tout cas moi je vous vois demain matin 

Le temps d'arriver à Paris  :love:

J'ai trop hâte :rateau: :love:


----------



## macelene (1 Septembre 2004)

des Macgéennes et Macgéens....   ???


----------



## Frodon (1 Septembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est sûr qu'Alèm ne vienne pas, je serai là...  :rateau:



Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire: PPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

C'est quelle heure le RdV au lou pascalou ?


----------



## iMax (1 Septembre 2004)

Ouais, c'est à quelle heure le rendez-vous ?

Personellement, mon  TGV arrive en gare de Lyon à 21h33. Le temps d'aller à l'hotel (à coté du Pascalou  ) pour le check-up, je pense arriver dans le meilleur des cas vers 22h15-22h30.


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

J'serais deja bourré a cette heure


----------



## bengilli (1 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bengilli c'est le type qui tient pas l'alcool ? celui dont amok ce moque sans cesse sur iChat ? qui s'est fait saouler à mort par doc evil ?




Il me semblait que c'était l'inverse, enfin quand je picole je vois double aussi 

Ceci dit tu perds rien pour attendre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2004)

Et bien ! Ça promet ! :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

Je suis comme DocEvil, je ne crois que ce que je bois.


----------



## iMax (1 Septembre 2004)

Argh... Mackie sera déja dans le coma éthylique à cette heure avancée ?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

Bon, les petits amis, je vous laisse. 
A demain à ceux qui seront à l'AE.
A bientôt aux autres. Dans notre hôtel il y a le wifi, on verra bien.


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les petits amis, je vous laisse.
> Dans hôtel il y a le wifi, on verra bien.


Ah bon ? Sylvia ne t'accompagne pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Alors quoi, vous êtes tous à la foire d'Apple ou bien au bouchon des environs?


----------



## camisol (2 Septembre 2004)

C'est vraiment civilisé, le pascalou ? Vu qui y traine, ça m'étonnerait. 
Peut-être que je viendrais, finalement


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment civilisé, le pascalou ? Vu qui y traine, ça m'étonnerait.
> Peut-être que je viendrais, finalement



Ça t'est même très fortement recommandé. :style:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Septembre 2004)

Et m.... !! 

Je passerai ce soir déguisé en ... homme invisible  

Faisez les cons !   :love:


----------



## ficelle (3 Septembre 2004)

c'est l'heure.. j'y vais !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

Bises à :

Foguenne
Silvia
Amok
bengilli
loudjena
benjamin
WebOliver
tomtom
Lio70
maousse
Xav'
JackSim

Et tous ceux que j'oublie (si, si j'ai dû en oublier)...
Merci et bonne soirée à tous. C'était très sympa.


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bises à :
> 
> Foguenne
> Silvia
> ...



Ben ils étaient où tous ces gens ?   Au Pascalou ? En tout cas j'y suis passé à 22h et j'y ai vu aucune tête connue...

'+


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ben ils étaient où tous ces gens ?   Au Pascalou ? En tout cas j'y suis passé à 22h et j'y ai vu aucune tête connue...
> 
> '+



Tu as du les manquer.


----------



## Frodon (4 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Les premières photos en exclu 

http://homepage.mac.com/bpresles/PhotoAlbum25.html

A+


----------



## benjamin (4 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bises à :
> 
> Foguenne
> Silvia
> ...



On était 14 au resto, donc tu en oublies deux (beau score néanmoins). Ta maman ayant l'air fort aimable, tu es pardonné.
Ce fut, de mémoire troublée par quelques boissons, l'une des AEC, et même des AES les plus agréables. Merci à tous d'être passés (une trentaine au Lou). Mention spéciale à notre couple belge, à notre superbelge, et à un belge d'adoption (son pass de l'AE l'atteste).
Néanmoins, il me faut procéder à quelques bannissements pour rétablir l'ordre public et conserver le monopole de la violence physique légitime.
- WebOliver qui entre en boîte en tongues et en short.
- Silvia qui se saoule au jus de pamplemousse et à la menthe à l'eau.
- gjouvenat, parce qu'il le mérite.
- Amok qui malgré son âge avancé nous fait de l'ombre.
- Bassman et Modern_Thing, parce que décidément, c'est pas discret.
- Kamkil qui est toujours en train de rentrer chez lui, aux Ulis, depuis le Lou.
- maousse, parce que deux mois de retard, ça commence à se voir (www.aesauvage.org).
- Bilbo pour nous avoir privé de sa Majesté Amok pendant deux heures.
- Backat qui peut toujours rêver pour être MGZ.
- Paul, pour qu'il ne poste pas les image compromettantes de l'Amok embrassant goulûment bengilli après avoir léché toute la rame du métro.
- moi pour ne plus trop savoir ce que je dis.

Les autres ne perdent rien pour attendre. Sur ce bonne nuit... (petit passage sur l'AE demain aprèm, pour la dernière signature d'autographes, et pour le défi du bonnet belge, prévu à 15 heures).


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ben ils étaient où tous ces gens ?   Au Pascalou ? En tout cas j'y suis passé à 22h et j'y ai vu aucune tête connue...
> 
> '+



arrivé à 22h30, et je pensais être le premier...
et plus tard,
j'ai même croisé une Fred qui se demandait ou tu etais 
t'aurais pu attendre un peu !

enfin, sinon, c'était sans surprise,
on a bien picolé, on a fait la fermeture...
mais ça ferme un peut trop top pour l'ami Lio 

j'ai des photos sympa, mais la carte mémoire fait des siennes 

enfin, plein de rencontres, de retrouvailles, de sourires...

et merci à Mourad d'avoir épongé une partie de la note, parceque certains ont une légère tendance à l'amnésie lorsqu'il s'agit de passer à la caisse    :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2004)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Les premières photos en exclu
> 
> ...




 Belles photos


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> On était 14 au resto, donc tu en oublies deux (beau score néanmoins). Ta maman ayant l'air fort aimable, tu es pardonné.
> Ce fut, de mémoire troublée par quelques boissons, l'une des AEC, et même des AES les plus agréables. Merci à tous d'être passés (une trentaine au Lou). Mention spéciale à notre couple belge, à notre superbelge, et à un belge d'adoption (son pass de l'AE l'atteste).
> Néanmoins, il me faut procéder à quelques bannissements pour rétablir l'ordre public et conserver le monopole de la violence physique légitime.
> - WebOliver qui entre en boîte en tongues et en short.
> ...


 Ro J'y crois pas... ça fait son tout gentil en vrai et ça crapotte dès son retour aviné sur le forum !!!! J'aurais dû laisser les autres te passer sur le corps comme ils en avaient l'intention manifeste en sortant du Lou !


_"... et il jura, mais un peu tard... qu'on ne l'y reprendrait plus..."_

En attendant, ça a été un réel enchantement d'écluser quelques verres et de lécher quelques piliers en votre compagnie  Au plaisir


----------



## benjamin (4 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ro J'y crois pas... ça fait son tout gentil en vrai et ça crapotte dès son retour aviné sur le forum !!!! J'aurais dû laisser les autres te passer sur le corps comme ils en avaient l'intention manifeste en sortant du Lou !
> 
> 
> _"... et il jura, mais un peu tard... qu'on ne l'y reprendrait plus..."_
> ...



On aurait définitivement dû parler davantage ensemble. Mais faut dire que t'étais bien coincé entre Slug et Amok


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2004)

cheeeeeeeeeeeese !  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut, de mémoire troublée par quelques boissons, l'une des AEC, et même des AES les plus agréables. Merci à tous d'être passés (une trentaine au Lou).



'tain chuis vert, vu à l'heure tardive à laquelle je suis passé, j'étais sûr que tout le monde était parti !   

'+


----------



## Lio70 (4 Septembre 2004)

Salut Ficelle!

Euh... si ta carte simm oublie quelques photos, bah, c'est peut-être pas plus mal  

Faudrait que tu me files la recette de ce breuvage à base de menthe fraîche, lime, glace pilée et eau gazeuse. Il me semble que j'oublie un ingrédient. Mal de crâne et estomac barbouillé ce matin mais ça va; je viens de réintégrer mes appartements liégeois.

Vous me manquez tous déjà !   

Merci à Golf pour son excellent accueil. Il est même venu attendre certains d'entre nous à leur hôtel pour les conduire à l'expo. C'est-y pas mignon?     

Vivement les autres photos et les Quicktime. 

Salutations à Mackie et Ballooners (suis pas sûr de l'orthographe) qui doivent sûrement tenir le stand MacGé à l'expo en ce moment.

 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as du les manquer.



C'était la minute constructive de Tibo


----------



## sylko (4 Septembre 2004)

Ca ressemble furieusement au mojito. Le rhum en moins 

La recette du mojito


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'était la minute constructive de Tibo



Oui, parfois il faut savoir comme ça admirer la nature dans sa simplicité et prendre la mesure de l'inéluctable, humer l'air du temps et rêver d'ailleurs aux horizons clairs.


----------



## Lio70 (4 Septembre 2004)

C'était donc du rhum! 
Et hop dans mes signets!

Merci sylko. A la prochaine...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ca ressemble furieusement au mojito. Le rhum en moins
> 
> La recette du mojito



faut qu'on aille en boire une dizaine sylvain


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> - Bassman et Modern_Thing, parce que décidément, c'est pas discret.




et dire qu'elle disait s'intèresser qu'aux types biens


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc du rhum!
> Et hop dans mes signets!
> 
> Merci sylko. A la prochaine...



tu n'as donc pas vu le boss mettre la touche finale 
le danger du mojito, c'est qu'il se boit comme une boisson desalterante.
c'est la raison de ton mal de crane matinal.


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> On était 14 au resto, donc tu en oublies deux (beau score néanmoins). Ta maman ayant l'air fort aimable, tu es pardonné.
> Ce fut, de mémoire troublée par quelques boissons (...)
> 
> - Paul, pour qu'il ne poste pas les image compromettantes de l'Amok embrassant goulûment bengilli après avoir léché toute la rame du métro.



Effectivement, mémoire troublée puisque le lécheur de métro est Belge, et que l'Amok dans un accès de démence lui a donné un baiser fougueux (au belge, pas au métro).

Départ précipité hier , mais la bise à tous (ca devient une habitude, mais là sur la joue) et encore merci pour cette soirée (le patron du resto était particulièrement cool ) et  le voyage en métro, mythique, ponctué de phrases historiques par un Paul Foguenne en roue libre totale  Quelques exemples:

- Soyons fous, je passe en mode "sport" (au taquet avec sa caméra)
- Moi, par exemple, je suis Belge (draguant une inconnue éberluée dans le métro)
- Toutes mes belles-mêres m'adoraient
- Quand tu dis que tu es Belge, les femmes te regardent avec une lueur lubrique dans le regard.

Une image valant mieux que de longs discours, voici un apercu du lascar à mi-soirée :







Merci, merci à tous!   

PS : Les gammers sont des branleurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2004)

Mon Dieu ! Et devant Silvia ! Incroyable   



NB 1: le plastique ça a vraiment l'air fantastique pour un belge  :mouais:   

NB 2 : Foguenne semble possèder une langue préhensile    :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2004)

Merci à tous pour cette soirée vraiment très sympathique. Des gens simples, sympa, un bon verre et zou ca donne une bonne soirée.

Bengili, il faudra arrêter de vouloir me saouler au gini, ca pique la tête de lendemain.


Quant à Amok......


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> PS : Les gammers sont des branleurs



On taira l'heure a laquelle on l'a vu s'échapper discrètement.



Macgénération : J'aime :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2004)

Du n'importe quoi à regarder 

  

Attention, certaines images peuvent choquer les internautes les plus jeunes, aussi:

Je certifie sur l'honneur:


-être majeur selon la loi en vigueur dans mon pays. 
-que les lois de mon état ou mon pays m'autorisent à acceder à ce site. 
-être informé du caractère orienté adulte du serveur auquel j'accede. 
-je déclare n'être choqué par aucun type de sexualité et m'interdit de poursuivre l'éditeur et/ou l'hébergeur de toute action judiciaire. 
-consulter ce serveur a titre personnel sans impliqué de quelques manière que ce soit une société privée ou un organisme public.


je m'engage sur l'honneur à :


-ne pas faire état de l'existence de ce serveur et à ne pas en diffuser le contenut à des mineurs.
-utiliser tous les moyens permettant d'empecher l'accès de ce serveur à tout mineur. 
-assumer ma responsabilité, si un mineur accède a ce serveur à cause de négligence de ma part : absence de protection de l'ordinateur personnel, absence de logiciel de censure, divulgation ou perte de mpt de passe de sécurité. 
-assumer ma responsabilité, si une ou plusieurs de mes présente déclaration sont inexactes.


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2004)

Et bé ca fou la trouille


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Du n'importe quoi à regarder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'il fout les boules Golf, vais plus aller poster en bas moi  

Mdr c'est qui mékouye ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2004)

C'est un festival ! Merveilleux, magnifique, j'en reste sans voix ! Quel joli plafond ! :mouais:   C'est renversant !



PS: jolies photos


----------



## Balooners (5 Septembre 2004)

En effet Super soirée.

Mais alors, je vous raconte pas la soirée suivante.... (hier soir)   

On a terminé vers 6h avec environ 4 voir 5 grammes dans le sang. Les photos vont couter réellement très mais alors très très cher.... 

Bon on commence les enchères.  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En effet Super soirée.
> 
> Mais alors, je vous raconte pas la soirée suivante.... (hier soir)
> 
> ...



Zyva ! assassine ! cloue-les au pilori


----------



## nicogala (5 Septembre 2004)

Ahh! il a retrouvé son vrai avatar...  
et ben, au fait: tu n'avais pas fait une galerie sur ton site ? (depuis le Pommier hier après-midi pour être précis)


----------



## benjamin (5 Septembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En effet Super soirée.
> 
> Mais alors, je vous raconte pas la soirée suivante.... (hier soir)
> 
> ...



Clair que c'est allé crescendo. Je suis finalement arrivé ce matin une heure en retard, vers onze heure. Et là je vais tenter de rattraper ma nuit. Les impressions viendront plus tard.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2004)

On dirait qu'il y en a un qui vient de sortir une connerie


----------



## bengilli (5 Septembre 2004)

Belle et bonne AEC, qui a confirmé toute la classe des aficionados des forums...

Et très heureux de rencontrer certains d'entre vous pour la première fois, webo, paul, bass, lio pour ne citer qu'eux...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2004)

On était effectivement assez nombreux et c'était classe  :love:


----------



## sylko (5 Septembre 2004)

Egalement très content d'avoir fait la connaissance, en réel, de tous ces pseudos que j'ai l'obitude de croiser sur MacGé.

Amitiés à tout le monde depuis Montmartre. La connexion est excellente devant la basilique. Avis aux amateurs... 

PS: nous n'avons pas pu déposer nos portables dans les consignes de la gare de Lyon. Alors tant qu'à faire.


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On dirait qu'il y en a un qui vient de sortir une connerie




Oh là là, il faut que j'arrête la Caïpirine moi !


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh là là, il faut que j'arrête la Caïpirine moi !


 il etait quelle heure la ??? 20h30 non ??? Amok etait encore au Lou pascalou


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2004)

Ils sont arrivés bcp plus tard  :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2004)

Les autres oui, mais Amok etait deja au lit avec son suppo de Caïpirine


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh là là, il faut que j'arrête la Caïpirine moi !



Ton goût pour les alcools exotiques te mènera au tombeau ! 

P.S. : Vu la photo, ça ne devrait plus tarder. Il devient urgent d'arrêter les boissons brésiliennes et l'éclairage au néon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ton goût pour les alcools exotiques te mènera au tombeau !



Avec tambours et trompettes alors !


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2004)

non c'est rien faites pas attention  a ma trompé de forum


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Septembre 2004)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Les premières photos en exclu
> 
> ...



Helllo!

Merci pour les photos!  Je me réjouis de voir celles des autres!

Bonne fin de week-end à tous!


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es de retour Bonpat?   rebienvenue sur MacGe.


 Tout pareil


----------



## golf (5 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il fout les boules Golf, vais plus aller poster en bas moi


Mais non, mais non 







			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ton goût pour les alcools exotiques te mènera au tombeau !


C'est la méthode d'absorption qui laisse pantois : 


			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les autres oui, mais Amok etait deja au lit avec son suppo de Caïpirine


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas Amok qu'on appelle "Le saigneur de l'anal" ???

Je confond p'tet


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Amok qu'on appelle "Le saigneur de l'anal" ???
> 
> Je confond p'tet




 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> non c'est rien faites pas attention  a ma trompé de forum


----------



## loudjena (5 Septembre 2004)

Ravie d'avoir pu mettre de nouveaux visages sur des pseudos.
Vu que Paul nous avaient tous plus ou moins mis en "mode sport" © je n'ai pas eu le temps de pratiquer les politesses d'usage, alors voilà je le fais right now ! Hop une petite bise à tous. 


_Ps pour les filles qui seraient amenées à rencontrer Foguenne dans un futur proche : sachez que cet homme est un lécheur totalement fou, il lèche tout, absolument tout, c'est effrayant. Z'êtes prévenues !_


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2004)

Narf©! :love: Excellent Loudjena le lien  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2004)

Que dire...    

Cette AE avec les fêtes qui vont avec a été incroyable.    

Des photos et vidéos suivront..., mes deux producteurs Bengilli et Benjamin me pressent à les sortirs mais j'hésite encore.


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2004)

Je tiens absolument a les voir avant diffusion!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2004)

On m'influence pas les artistes, ce sont de libres penseurs  L'oeil est sauvage et doit le rester.


----------



## bengilli (5 Septembre 2004)

le peu que j'ai pu voir au dérushage  promet d'être excellent...

Foguenne est un seigneur


----------



## golf (5 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On dirait qu'il y en a un qui vient de sortir une connerie


S'il n'y en avait eu qu'un et qu'une 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens absolument a les voir avant diffusion!


Pourquoi ? Tu as des trous de mémoire 

Surprise  :love:



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne est un seigneur


Tu as fait une faute d'orthographe là  C'est volontaire  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> le peu que j'ai pu voir au dérushage  promet d'être excellent...
> 
> Foguenne est un seigneur




L'attente n'est que volupté....


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2004)

Pour commencer en douceur, voici quelques photos prisent à l'AppleExpo. Elles sont sages, gentilles, classes,... Bien entendu, ce n'est qu'un amuse bouche...  cliquez ici pour voir la galerie.


----------



## rezba (5 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Que dire...
> 
> Cette AE avec les fêtes qui vont avec a été incroyable.
> 
> Des photos et vidéos suivront..., mes deux producteurs Bengilli et Benjamin me pressent à les sortirs mais j'hésite encore.


 Tu peux mettre en ligne tout ce que tu as pris jusqu'à dimanche 01h du matin. Après, c'est sanction immédiate si diffusion


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux mettre en ligne tout ce que tu as pris jusqu'à dimanche 01h du matin. Après, c'est sanction immédiate si diffusion



Tu as encore un peu de répit...  mais pas des masses.


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2004)

bon mais tu les diffuse quand même hein ?


----------



## bengilli (5 Septembre 2004)

LOL  Le Foguenne Style était de rigueur cette année. Ca me fait penser à vous remercier encore ainsi que Lio pour les Godiva (si vous avez l'oeil vous verrez que j'en ai plein les doigts)


----------



## rezba (5 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Départ précipité hier , mais la bise à tous (ca devient une habitude, mais là sur la joue)


  Départ précipité, c'est quand tu dis pas au revoir, c'est ça ?  



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En effet Super soirée.
> 
> Mais alors, je vous raconte pas la soirée suivante.... (hier soir)
> 
> ...


 T'étais saoul, t'as rien vu !  Tu dormais sur la banquette .

  PS: Tu crois que la kilkenny, c'est un gramme d'alcool par litre bu ? Mouarf, avec tout ce qu'on pisse, ça évacue !:rateau:


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour commencer en douceur, voici quelques photos prisent à l'AppleExpo. Elles sont sages, gentilles, classes,... Bien entendu, ce n'est qu'un amuse bouche...  cliquez ici pour voir la galerie.




Ça fait plaisir de rencontrer tout ce beau monde de MAcGé...

 

Merci * à tous   * de nous faire partager ces moments  :love:


----------



## bengilli (5 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Départ précipité hier , mais la bise à tous


T'as fini tes mots fléchés au lit ? Je t'en achete de nouveaux en rentrant de boite à 8 heures sinon 




			
				Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Départ précipité, c'est quand tu dis pas au revoir, c'est ça ?



Et le taxi a failli me rouler dessus surtout


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> PS: Tu crois que la kilkenny, c'est un gramme d'alcool par litre bu ? Mouarf, avec tout ce qu'on pisse, ça évacue !:rateau:


c'est chez moi ça :love:


----------



## mado (5 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Que dire...
> 
> Cette AE avec les fêtes qui vont avec a été incroyable.
> 
> Des photos et vidéos suivront..., mes deux producteurs Bengilli et Benjamin me pressent à les sortirs mais j'hésite encore.




on veut tout voir!   soyez sympas, partagez...


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour commencer en douceur, voici quelques photos prisent à l'AppleExpo. Elles sont sages, gentilles, classes,... Bien entendu, ce n'est qu'un amuse bouche...  cliquez ici pour voir la galerie.



Je panse donc je suis...   

'+


----------



## bengilli (5 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je panse donc je suis...
> 
> '+



Ma femme dépense et j'essaye de suivre


----------



## benjamin (5 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme dépense et j'essaye de suivre



Je m'attendais à ce que tu nous refasses la blague de la truie


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je panse donc je suis...
> 
> '+



Jolies courbes


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Légende : "Bengilli, dieu vivant de Macgé. Tomtom essaye de se planquer."

Il faut lire : "déesse vivante de Mac G, TomTom le Belge"


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

Toute la sagesse du bouddha dans un tee-shirt Tibo, pardon  Puma ! Position fleur de lotus, zen soyons zen !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En effet Super soirée.
> 
> Mais alors, je vous raconte pas la soirée suivante.... (hier soir)
> 
> ...



Ah ouais... ça a été filmé en plus. :mouais:  :mouais:     :affraid: Bon, qui a pas fini sa Girafe? :mouais:  Tiens, reste du gâteau...

Chui fatigué.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ton goût pour les alcools exotiques te mènera au tombeau !
> P.S. : Vu la photo, ça ne devrait plus tarder. Il devient urgent d'arrêter les boissons brésiliennes et l'éclairage au néon.



Clair qu'au vu de l'image je vais :

- Banir dans la minute Golf (l'auteur de l'image)
- Cesser toute fête : c'est visiblement plus de mon age. On sent le coup de barre gravissime là. Je soupconne même le fake !



(Mode perso) : je me disais aussi qu'il était étrange que Lio 70 m'offre une Caïpirine (une de trop après les 3 premières, et les bières, plus le scotch et le Gévéor 3 étoiles en pichet* du resto que FanRem (qu'il soit bani pour l'éternité et rôtisse dans les flammes de macBidouille pour un tel affront) avait commandé dans un moment d'égarement. Cela sent maintenant a plein pif le traquenard ! 


* Silvia : "_Il se boit, ca va !!!!_


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> - Cesser toute fête : c'est visiblement plus de mon age.


 Ne prends pas des décisions hâtives prises sous le coup de l'émotion. Faut attendre d'être à tête reposée, je suis sûr que tu reconsidèreras ta position. Et ne te laisse pas impressionner par ces gamins : avec l'âge on faiblit sur le 100 mètres, mais on s'améliore sur le marathon. 

 PS : je fais vraiment plein de fautes en ce moment, moi


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ne prends pas des décisions hâtives prises sous le coup de l'émotion. Faut attendre d'être à tête reposée, je suis sûr que tu reconsidèreras ta position. Et ne te laisse pas impressionner par ces gamins : avec l'âge on faiblir sur le 100 mètres, mais on s'améliore sur le marthon.



Merci mon p'tit Luc : tes propos me réchauffent l'âme et le corps ! Je viens de vivre l'enfer avec tous ces p'tits malotrus qui n'hésitent pas a être moqueurs alors qu'il faut rétablir la vérité. Certains n'ont pas hésité à se présenter dans les endroits les plus hypes de la capitale de la mode et du bon goût vétus d'un short et de sandales que les légionnaires d'Astérix n'auraient pas reniées, d'autres léchant tout ce qui leur passait à porté de langue, d'autres encore commandant au resto un vin qui tuerait instantanément un troupeau de vaches folles, j'en passe et des meilleures !

Je suis resté sur une certaine réserve histoire de ne pas leur coller le rouge au front, mais j'attends de voir leurs apparences lorsqu'ils atteindront cet age béni qui est le mien (le notre ?!), sommet de la maturité et du physique que les jeunes filles, dans leur sens féminin aigu et plein de bon sens (laissons leur au moins ca) ne manquent pas d'apprecier !


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis resté sur une certaine réserve histoire de ne pas leur coller le rouge au front, mais j'attends de voir leurs apparences lorsqu'ils atteindront cet age béni qui est le mien (le notre ?!), sommet de la maturité et du physique que les jeunes filles, dans leur sens féminin aigu et plein de bon sens (laissons leur au moins ca) ne manquent pas d'apprecier !


 'tention, le sommet de la maturité, c'est juste avant la longue descente de la dégradation... Maintiens-toi. La prochaine fois, on fera le footing ensemble, comme ça je m'assurerais que tu seras en forme pour la troisième mi-temps.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 'tention, le sommet de la maturité, c'est juste avant la longue descente de la dégradation... Maintiens-toi. La prochaine fois, on fera le footing ensemble, comme ça je m'assurerais que tu seras en forme pour la troisième mi-temps.



Ton bon sens te perdra ! Sur la via ferrata prévoit aussi le gilet avec le harnais pour un éventuel hélitreuillage aussi histoire d'assurer les arrières !


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clair qu'au vu de l'image je vais :
> 
> - Banir dans la minute Golf (l'auteur de l'image)


Avec l'âge, si avec les jambes c'est très dur, avec un ½il vif, un index agile et un APN aux accus bien chargés, on s'en sort


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'âge, si avec les jambes c'est très dur, avec un ½il vif, un index agile et un APN aux accus bien chargés, on s'en sort



Golf, mon cher, je vous trouve un physique de ténor, la barbe savamment taillée aux nuances de gris doit sûrement y être pour quelque chose !


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ton bon sens te perdra ! Sur la via ferrata prévoit aussi le gilet avec le harnais pour un éventuel hélitreuillage aussi histoire d'assurer les arrières !


 J'opte pour le parachute, ascensionnel, si possible 

 T'étais où, la panthère ? On s'est raté :mouais:


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> le peu que j'ai pu voir au dérushage  promet d'être excellent...
> 
> Foguenne est un seigneur


 Ah!, je mets ma démission dans la balance, que les choses soient bien claires...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'étais où, la panthère ? On s'est raté :mouais:



Les coussinets ça fait mal si je cours sur une grande distance trop rapidement, tu dois savoir ça si tu fais du footing, donc la prochaine fois je partirai un peu avant.


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Certains n'ont pas hésité à se présenter dans les endroits les plus hypes de la capitale de la mode et du bon goût vétus d'un short et de sandales que les légionnaires d'Astérix n'auraient pas reniées


 Sur ce point, au moins, je m'abstiendrai de les critiquer : c'est précisément ma tenue en ce moment au boulot . Pour le vin, par contre, on se demande où on va.


----------



## macelene (6 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> le short : c'est précisément ma tenue en ce moment au boulot


et aux pieds tu portes quoi ???   Là faut voir....  c important...


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon p'tit Luc : tes propos me réchauffent l'âme et le corps ! Je viens de vivre l'enfer avec tous ces p'tits malotrus qui n'hésitent pas a être moqueurs alors qu'il faut rétablir la vérité. Certains n'ont pas hésité à se présenter dans les endroits les plus hypes de la capitale de la mode et du bon goût vétus d'un short et de sandales que les légionnaires d'Astérix n'auraient pas reniées, d'autres léchant tout ce qui leur passait à porté de langue, d'autres encore commandant au resto un vin qui tuerait instantanément un troupeau de vaches folles, j'en passe et des meilleures !
> 
> Je suis resté sur une certaine réserve histoire de ne pas leur coller le rouge au front, mais j'attends de voir leurs apparences lorsqu'ils atteindront cet age béni qui est le mien (le notre ?!), sommet de la maturité et du physique que les jeunes filles, dans leur sens féminin aigu et plein de bon sens (laissons leur au moins ca) ne manquent pas d'apprecier !




On s'est même pas moqué de toi nous les gamerz, enfin pas beaucoup


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Golf, mon cher, je vous trouve un physique de ténor, la barbe savamment taillée aux nuances de gris doit sûrement y être pour quelque chose !


Certes mais le ténor n'avait plus de voix dimanche matin 
[off the record] Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais mes proches étaient tout heureux ! [/off the record]


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et aux pieds tu portes quoi ???   Là faut voir....  c important...


 Les sandales, bien sûr.  Et je parle sérieusement, contrairement aux apparences : depuis le mois de juin, je ne pense pas que je sois venu au boulot autrement qu'en short et en sandales.  

 Par contre, à l'extérieur, je fais parfois des efforts : si je dois aller marcher, je mets les gros godillots de rando 

 Je sais : je dois pas avoir le look "comme il faut". Mais comme je m'en tamponne le coquillard jusqu'à l'os et que je n'ai pas d'obligation de représentation déguisé en mannequin de vitrine, ben, tout va bien.


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [off the record] Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais mes proches étaient tout heureux ! [/off the record]




Les salauds d'egoïstes, nous on aurait bien aimé dès vendredi


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On s'est même pas moqué de toi nous les gamerz, enfin pas beaucoup



Clair que t'as pas pu en placer une !  Dis donc, a ce propos, et la promesse du chat*? Mon sujet chez vous?!

*Backcat


----------



## macelene (6 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les sandales, bien sûr.  Je sais : je dois pas avoir le look "comme il faut". Mais comme je m'en tamponne le coquillard jusqu'à l'os


 
Bien sur    l'habit ne fais pas le moine..  On dit ça, non ????


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Bon, la deuxième galerie est en ligne. Photos de l'AEC apéro, souper et ensuite direction le Loupascalou en métro...  

Le métro est un lieu idéale d'AES...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur    l'habit ne fais pas le moine..  On dit ça, non ????



Eh non... L'habit ne fait pas le moine...   On peut rentrer en schlapettes et short au Cab: il suffit d'être Suisse de s'appeler WebO...  Et, aussi et surtout, d'obtenir un coup de pouce de Silvia...    

Mes photos suivent...


----------



## macelene (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la deuxième galerie est en ligne. Photos de l'AEC apéro, souper et ensuite direction le Loupascalou en métro...


 
Bravo aux différents reporters...   

:love:   Excellent tout ça... une belle brochette    

:style: Kisss sudiste à Tous...


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

Excellentes photos popol, on s'y croit encore


----------



## iMax (6 Septembre 2004)

Voici mes photos de l'AEC 2004  et voici l'album contenant l'ensemble des photos que j'ai prises durant ce week-end à Paris (343 photos pour 448Mo )


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Celle là arrache grave!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celle là arrache grave!



Tu trouves aussi.


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur    l'habit ne fais pas le moine..  On dit ça, non ????


 D'ailleurs, j'ai fait mes études dans des institutions religieuses (en Lozère, c'est plutôt courant) et les sandales étaeint très mode chez nos profs. Ceci dit, les miennes ne sont pas noires 

 PS. Un des profs avait les pieds qui nous servaient de météo : s'il avait les gros godillots (ce qui lui arrivait souvent) on était sûr qu'il allait faire beau, s'il avati les sandales et surout les pantoufles, alors là on pouvait prévoir la pluie. 

 Ceci dit, j'ai gardé un excellent souvenir de tout ça : ça n'avait rien ni d'une boîte à fric, ni d'un repaire d'intégristes.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Comment il se la pète le nioub au milieu des anciens !  Je te dis pas: le Lio il doit signer des autographes a donf today. Ca doit y aller sec dans sa belgique natale : "alors, ils sont comment en vrai?!"


----------



## turnover (6 Septembre 2004)

Snif snif. J'avais tout fait pour venir mais y'a du taf qui est tombé 3 jours avant le début de l'expo . Y'a pas la suite vers mi Octobre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

J'ai une préférence pour celle-ci


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2004)

Quand les Suisses viennent polluer Paris


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je m'attendais à ce que tu nous refasses la blague de la truie



Grouiiiik Grouiiiik


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh non... L'habit ne fait pas le moine...   On peut rentrer en schlapettes et short au Cab: il suffit d'être Suisse de s'appeler WebO...  Et, aussi et surtout, d'obtenir un coup de pouce de Silvia...
> 
> Mes photos suivent...









Héhéhé ! Après Mackie Bodybuildé, Webo relooké ! Vous ne rêvez pas c'est bien lui !


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2004)

super photos j'en ai torpillé une bonne douzaine

Je trouve toute de même qu'elles ne rendent pas l'ambiance du métro.... on a mis plus la darasse qu'il n'y parait 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse j'ai les coordonnées de l'espagnole qu'on a rencontré


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

Les photos sont en ligne. 

1
2
3


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

"mini golf" j'adore :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les photos sont en ligne.
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3



héhé.


----------



## Bilbo (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Balooners a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hé bé.  Pourtant, je l'ai vu le lendemain vers midi, il avait l'air d'avoir encore besoin de dormir.   

À+


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé.




Elle est pas DISCO cette photo peut être ???


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

Elle cartonne, j'aurais été dessus elle aurait été super disco, mais bon c'est bien d'essayer deja


----------



## turnover (6 Septembre 2004)

Y'en a un qui est à la traine, il serre les dents !!!  Sans doute un excés d'alcool qui commence à se faire sentir ??


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a un qui est à la traine, il serre les dents !!!  Sans doute un excés d'alcool qui commence à se faire sentir ??




Je rêve ou il me bache le nioubie ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

tu veux mes rangers ??


----------



## turnover (6 Septembre 2004)

Vu les circonstances c'est pas mieux de lui donner des talons aiguilles ? Puis ça fait plus mal ... :bebe:


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2004)

Belle photo, très belle photo  Et quelle profondeur de champs


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2004)

Vous observerez combien Lio70 a redoublé d'efforts dans sa tenue vestimentaire pour venir rencontrer ses maîtres. Chemise de soie et Burlingtons de rigueur. Avis à ceux qui nous ont fait l'outrecuidance de se pointer en Chlapettes


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Belle photo, très belle photo  Et quelle profondeur de champs



Bengilli, est d'une sensualité étonnante je trouve  Quant à Foguenne il nous propose en exclu la source buccale de cette langue étonnement préhensile ! C'est incroyable !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bengilli, est d'une sensualité étonnante je trouve  Quant à Foguenne il nous propose en exclu la source buccale de cette langue étonnement préhensile ! C'est incroyable !



Rroooooooo Tibo !!!  

   


PS : un seul regret  : que l'image ne bouge pas ...qui est-ce qui aurait une vidéo ...?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Dis PAul : tu n'as pas honte de laisser *seule* Silvia aux côtés d'un tel personnage ???






 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

Silvia, ça va ?

Pas trop traumatisée ???


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Vous observerez combien Lio70 a redoublé d'efforts dans sa tenue vestimentaire pour venir rencontrer ses maîtres. Chemise de soie et Burlingtons de rigueur. Avis à ceux qui nous ont fait l'outrecuidance de se pointer en Chlapettes


en même temps la bouche en cul de poule ben ça le fait pas encore


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la deuxième galerie est en ligne. Photos de l'AEC apéro, souper et ensuite direction le Loupascalou en métro...
> 
> Le métro est un lieu idéale d'AES...


 Rahhh la la, j'suis vert* de pas avoir pu venir 



 * nan nan je veux pas etre modo


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Belle photo, très belle photo  Et quelle profondeur de champs



Et ce bronzage imparfait qui le rend waouwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Vous observerez combien Lio70 a redoublé d'efforts dans sa tenue vestimentaire pour venir rencontrer ses maîtres. Chemise de soie et Burlingtons de rigueur.


 Je veux bien croire qu'il venait d'acheter sa veste, mais vous auriez pu lui dire d'enlever l'étiquette. 




			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Avis à ceux qui nous ont fait l'outrecuidance de se pointer en Chlapettes


 Vous êtes pas près de me voir, ou prêts à me voir, comme vous l'entendez  Je suis pas assez classe pour vous


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis PAul : tu n'as pas honte de laisser *seule* Silvia aux côtés d'un tel personnage ???



Il est devenu très sage notre Amok.


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

c'est pas la main de g..f que je vois sur l.o


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de mettre une nouvelle galerie en ligne avec une sélection de très belles photos prisent avec mon apn par Le Gognol.   

C'est ici que ça se passe.  

La photo ci-dessous reflète bien ce que j'étais en train de filmer... (j'ai encore mal au ventre tellement j'ai ri.  )


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre une nouvelle galerie en ligne avec une sélection de très belles photos prisent avec mon apn par Le Gognol.
> La photo ci-dessous reflète bien ce que j'étais en train de filmer... (j'ai encore mal au ventre tellement j'ai ri.  )



J'en connais qui sont pas prêt de me remodérer


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre une nouvelle galerie en ligne avec une sélection de très belles photos prisent avec mon apn par Le Gognol.


  Faut vraiment qu'on se cotise pour lui en acheter un, d'apn, au gognol.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il est devenu très sage notre Amok.



Hum... Je l'ai quand même "prise par derrière" (dixit Silvia, remember Paul, le banc et l'inox etc...? ). Mais pour l'Amok il est exact que tout cela reste très sage 

J'ai fait une p'tite mise à jour des images ici. 


De vous à moi : c'est quand meme vachement bien les AES  et pour JPMiss : bien fait pour toi !


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis PAul : tu n'as pas honte de laisser *seule* Silvia aux côtés d'un tel personnage ???


Mais qui c'est le gusse à côté de la très célèbre et charmante Silvia 



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas la main de g..f que je vois sur l.o


Oui, c'est ma main mais pour le rester faut consulter un zyeuxtiste 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il est devenu très sage notre Amok.


Hé hé, l'âge commence à produire ses effets ; prochaine AE, il monte à Paris avec son viagra le ch'ti papy de macgé


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

rohhhh les yeux du cardinal  il fatigue la non :love:


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui c'est le gusse à côté de la très célèbre et charmante Silvia


 C'est Marcel Cerdan, jeune ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Je crois que c'est quartier libre dans le forum macosx et réagissez désormais


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> rohhhh les yeux du cardinal  il fatigue la non :love:



je défie quiquonque de ne pas tourner de l'oeil dans une telle promiscuitée (!!!) avec Silvia....


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est quartier libre dans le forum macosx et réagissez désormais


 Essayes toujours...   :rateau:


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna, ça c'est le moment où Paul nous a montré ta photo en nous faisant promettre de ne pas dire qu'il nous l'avait montré...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est quartier libre dans le forum macosx et réagissez désormais



Et dire que les vidéos n'ont pas encore été postées... :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que les vidéos n'ont pas encore été postées... :mouais:  :mouais:


 T'as peur de celle où on te voit danser en short et en tongues sur la table ? :rateau: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as peur de celle où on te voit danser en short et en tongues sur la table ? :rateau: :love:



Même pas peur...  J'assume tout...  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, ça c'est le moment où Paul nous a montré ta photo en nous faisant promettre de ne pas dire qu'il nous l'avait montré...



Salopard.     

Lorna, ce n'est pas de ma faute, ils m'ont fait boire, moi je ne voulais pas ensuite ils m'ont cuisiné jusqu'à ce que je craque. J'ai vraiment essayé de résister mais ils étaient trop fort.   
(ils ont vu une photo mais ils ne l'ont pas...  )


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Essayes toujours...   :rateau:



Meme pas peur


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur...  J'assume tout...  :love:


 itou  
Quant à SM,  l'est bon qu'à casser des cailloux


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> itou
> Quant à SM,  l'est bon qu'à casser des cailloux


Je vous couche tous


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous couche tous




Ouais, on a vu... t'étais où à Paris?  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hum... Je l'ai quand même "prise par derrière" (dixit Silvia, remember Paul, le banc et l'inox etc...? ). Mais pour l'Amok il est exact que tout cela reste très sage
> 
> J'ai fait une p'tite mise à jour des images ici.
> 
> ...



Images classes. sauf peut-être pour deux trois.   
Beaucoup auraient leurs place dans "vos plus belle photos" j'ai un faible pour celle-ci.  BRAVO.


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Salopard.
> 
> Lorna, ce n'est pas de ma faute, ils m'ont fait boire, moi je ne voulais pas ensuite ils m'ont cuisiné jusqu'à ce que je craque. J'ai vraiment essayé de résister mais ils étaient trop fort.
> (ils ont vu une photo mais ils ne l'ont pas...  )


 Mon garçon, je sais que depuis ce moment des litres d'alcool pur se sont déversés dans ton sang, mais je te rappelle néanmoins qu'au resto, on a pas biberonné très fort.
 En revanche, il faut bien admettre, comme circonstance atténuante, que ce que tu as bu était du Saint Amour... Ca explique surement cet élan du c½ur   



_Tu remarqueras la qualité inventive du lien, dont tu pourras te resservir plus tard..._


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous couche tous



fais ta grande gueule sur le virtuel ! On t'a pas beaucoup vu !


----------



## sylko (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Images classes. sauf peut-être pour deux trois.
> Beaucoup auraient leurs place dans "vos plus belle photos" j'ai un faible pour celle-ci.  BRAVO.


Oui très classe! Mouarfff


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> et pour JPMiss : bien fait pour toi !



J'ai un metier Moi môsieur!


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui très classe! Mouarfff



En tout cas, la demoiselle a l'air de trouver ca très drole! 

Le pire c'est que j'ai essayé de négocier l'achat de la "statue" avec le proprio, et que celui ci m'a répondu : "jamais, je ne vous dis pas le nombre de mec qui la tripotent!". Ceci étant dit, avec la barre de métro quelques minutes plus tard, on peut dire que Paul, ce soir là, a léché en gros 95 000 personnes


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant dit, avec la barre de métro quelques minutes plus tard, on peut dire que Paul, ce soir là, a léché en gros 95 000 personnes



Silvia est sous antibiotiques depuis?    :sick:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> on peut dire que Paul, ce soir là, a léché en gros 95 000 personnes



Une bête, je suis une bête...


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2004)

il s'est immunisé avec les aisselles de xav' avant


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Clair que si il n'est pas mort après avoir léché lesdites aisselles, la barre de métro c'est de la rigolade !  Mon dieu, dire que je l'ai embrassé sur la bouche... :affraid:


----------



## Bilbo (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clair que si il n'est pas mort après avoir léché lesdites aisselles, la barre de métro c'est de la rigolade !  Mon dieu, dire que je l'ai embrassé sur la bouche... :affraid:


Je crains que les forums MacG ne recrutent de nouveaux modos d'ici peu.   

À+


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, ça c'est le moment où Paul nous a montré ta photo en nous faisant promettre de ne pas dire qu'il nous l'avait montré...



 :affraid: Quoi ?  :affraid: 

 :mouais: Et ben ils en tirent une tronche ça fait plaisir : oui je sais vous compatissez !  :mouais: 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Salopard.
> 
> Lorna, ce n'est pas de ma faute, ils m'ont fait boire, moi je ne voulais pas ensuite ils m'ont cuisiné jusqu'à ce que je craque. J'ai vraiment essayé de résister mais ils étaient trop fort.
> (ils ont vu une photo mais ils ne l'ont pas...  )




 Ah c'est donc vrai ...

Paul ...   viens ici ...là plus près ... faut que j'te parle !

 et notre accord ... hein ...?   

A l'avenir je n'aurais plus aucun scrupule mon _cher_ Paul


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> A l'avenir je n'aurais plus aucun scrupule mon _cher_ Paul


L'avenir est là ! files-nous sa photo alors


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Quoi ?  :affraid:
> 
> :mouais: Et ben ils en tirent une tronche ça fait plaisir : oui je sais vous compatissez !  :mouais:
> 
> ...



Sois sans scrupules, Lorna : soyons fous!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

Tu vois Lorna... il faudra bien y venir... Moi j'ai tenu jusqu'à l'AES Suisse à Leysin... j'ai été découvert ensuite...    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sois sans scrupules, Lorna : soyons fous!



Je prépare ma vengeance, heureusement que ça se mange froid, ça me laisse un peu de temps ...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je prépare ma vengeance, heureusement que ça se mange froid, ça me laisse un peu de temps ...



foguenne le carpaccio aux 95'000 épices ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

quelle langue :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois Lorna... il faudra bien y venir... Moi j'ai tenu jusqu'à l'AES Suisse à Leysin... j'ai été découvert ensuite...    :mouais:



Découvert ensuite ou découvert en Suisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois Lorna... il faudra bien y venir... Moi j'ai tenu jusqu'à l'AES Suisse à Leysin... j'ai été découvert ensuite...    :mouais:



Je sais pas si ça doit me rassurer ça ...  :hein:  

Venir ??? moi ? parce que certains sur les photos ... ils me font peur :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Venir ??? moi ? parce que certains sur les photos ... ils me font peur :affraid:



Mais Golf est très gentil en fait


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais Golf est très gentil en fait



Ah bon ..mais euh...les autres ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ..mais euh...les autres ?


Houla ! parle pas de malheur ! je t'ai envoyé la blacklist par MP


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Ya pas à dire, les petits joueurs resteront des petits joueurs...







et pendant ce temps...






Chacun fait ce qu'il veut dans la vie...mais j'ai choisi mon camps.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Houla ! parle pas de malheur ! je t'ai envoyé la blacklist par MP



Liste bien reçue ! Dis-donc t'es vache avec les modos toi !


----------



## tomtom (6 Septembre 2004)

C'est ça une MacLan  

Punaise, on dirait plutôt un labo de biologie moléculaire  

(j'ai bien dit "on dirait"  )

Paul, moi aussi, j'ai choisis ton camps


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas à dire, les petits joueurs resteront des petits joueurs...



tu a raté la video du gars qui a finit super mario 3 en 11 minutes


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

Rezba a dit:
			
		

>



j'ai aussi piqué l'appareil de foguenne


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est donc vrai ...
> 
> Paul ...   viens ici ...là plus près ... faut que j'te parle !
> 
> ...



tu parle de la photo ou vous êtes avec docevil ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi piqué l'appareil de foguenne



Dites-moi que je rêve ...  :mouais: ça tourne au cauchemar  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi que je rêve ...  :mouais: ça tourne au cauchemar  :mouais:


Tu vois pourquoi j'ai mis autant de modos dans la liste, avec les commentaires ad'hoc


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



C'est le colloque des Mormons dépressifs atteints de paralysie faciale ou quoi?...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois pourquoi j'ai mis autant de modos dans la liste, avec les commentaires ad'hoc



Oui je comprends mieux, merci pour tes éclaircissements, quoiqu certains restent encore obscurs pur moi ...c'est vrai ce que tu as marqué sur _[censuré]_ ...?   parce que là c'est fort !


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais Golf est très gentil en fait


Toi, restes sage, j'ai maintenant ton adresse et je descends bientôt à Lausanne 
Amok va bien me prêter son iPod


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est le colloque des Mormons dépressifs atteints de paralysie faciale ou quoi?...  :mouais:



   

(je vais pas faire des amis je sais ... )


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

Tssss ceux qui ne sont jamais venu peuvent pas comprendre les maclans   

Y'a pas les photos du pinard, de la pinacolada, des fous rires, des reblochon de l'an passé....


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est le colloque des Mormons dépressifs atteints de paralysie faciale ou quoi?...  :mouais:



Je savais que les mous du bulbe allait dire ca


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ..mais euh...les autres ?


Oh là, t'as rien à craindre, ils aboient mais ne mordent pas


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi que je rêve ...  :mouais: ça tourne au cauchemar  :mouais:



T'inquiète, 6-7 modos ont vu la photo, aucun ne l'ont.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que les mous du bulbe allait dire ca



Tout ça dit par un gras du bide...


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tssss ceux qui ne sont jamais venu peuvent pas comprendre les maclans
> 
> Y'a pas les photos du pinard, de la pinacolada, des fous rires, des reblochon de l'an passé....



Clair que c'est une bande de branleurs


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a raté la video du gars qui a finit super mario 3 en 11 minutes



Ca c'est bien dommage, je le regretterais toute ma vie.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que les mous du bulbe allait dire ca



Les photos qui sont sur mac4ever sont très sérieuses, j'espère en voir ou les gamers s'éclatent un peu.


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça dit par un gras du bide...



Le tout commenté par un gominé frustré du gland...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, 6-7 modos ont vu la photo, aucun ne l'ont.



:affraid: et je devrais pas m'inquiéter ? 

 Salopiaud, Grrreugneugneu, tu perds rien pour attendre ...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui je comprends mieux, merci pour tes éclaircissements, quoiqu certains restent encore obscurs pur moi ...c'est vrai ce que tu as marqué sur _[censuré]_ ...?   parce que là c'est fort !



Si même si ça semble incroyable ! je t'ai scanné la preuve


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Bon, on se calme les cocos.    

J'ai une photo très sympa que je n'ai encore pas publié...   







Obispo était parmi nous.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on se calme les cocos.
> 
> J'ai une photo très sympa que je n'ai encore pas publié...




 Waouuu c'est Pascal Obispo ????


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

C'est rezba ???

Classe la photo en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Obispo était parmi nous.



J'avais pas lu ça !  :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

c'est Pascal Obistro ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est Pascal Obistro ?



[mode Lorna]Ah pardon, j'avais pas bu ca[/mode Lorna]


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Septembre 2004)

Narf© :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> [mode Lorna]Ah pardon, j'avais pas bu ca[/mode Lorna]



Mode moi-même on ... ben il a édité en douce ... moi même pas off du tout !


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est rezba ???
> 
> Classe la photo en tout cas



Oui, c'est lui.

Pour la photo j'ai profité des règlages du Gognol qui avait mon appareil durant presque toute la soirée. J'en suis content.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mode moi-même on ... ben il a édité en douce ... moi même pas off du tout !



La photo a beau être sympa, ca ne vaut pas celle de Lorna....

Bon, dans pas longtemps j'ouvre le paypal, pour ceux qui m'ont déjà contacté par MP. 10 euros le mail avec la pièce jointe.... Garantie Amok : satisfait ou remboursé....


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

La classe émission de France 3 animée par Fabrice revisitée par MacG


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est Pascal Obistro ?



silence le nioub!


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf© :love:




Mais encore?  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La photo a beau être sympa, ca ne vaut pas celle de Lorna....
> 
> Bon, dans pas longtemps j'ouvre le paypal, pour ceux qui m'ont déjà contacté par MP. 10 euros le mail avec la pièce jointe.... Garantie Amok : satisfait ou remboursé....



Dis-donc vous ...  :mouais: l'Amoklochardisé, au look "sérialkiller" Automne Hiver 2004/2005 de chez Spychopath'MOd ... on ne la ramène pas trop hein ...  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc vous ...  :mouais: l'Amoklochardisé, au look "sérialkiller" Automne Hiver 2004/2005 de chez Spychopath'MOd ... on ne la ramène pas trop hein ...  :mouais:



Putain, ca pue la province tout ca ! T'es du genre a mettre des robes à fleurs et a acheter tes poireaux au marché en pensant qu'ils sont élevés aux bouses de vaches toi....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Putain, ca pue la province tout ca !



:affraid: les provinciaux ...? pffff les pires !   :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc vous ...  :mouais: l'Amoklochardisé, au look "sérialkiller" Automne Hiver 2004/2005 de chez Spychopath'MOd ... on ne la ramène pas trop hein ...  :mouais:



Lorna en forme on dirait


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

laisse tomber lorna, il est amoureux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Putain, ca pue la province tout ca !



Tu veux parler de tes fringues ou de ton air maladif ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber lorna, il est amoureux



Alors ceci expliquant cela !


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna en forme on dirait



En forme de quoi?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de tes fringues ou de ton air maladif ?




(mode Grib on) Rhôôôôôôôô  ! (mode Grib off)


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Et oui, ici on est modéré par Bruce Wilis et personne n'était au courant.  

Merci Paul en tout cas, quant à la cotisation pour mon APN, c'est quand vous voulez !    :love:

'+


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, ici on est modéré par Bruce Wilis et personne n'était au courant.
> 
> Merci Paul en tout cas, quant à la cotisation pour mon APN, c'est quand vous voulez !    :love:
> 
> '+



Il va falloir créer un patch exprès pour toi


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Merci Paul en tout cas, quant à la cotisation pour mon APN, c'est quand vous voulez !    :love:
> 
> '+



crée un compte paypal  benjamin nous fais bien racker lui (c.f. Mr P de suisse)


----------



## Bilbo (6 Septembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça une MacLan
> 
> Punaise, on dirait plutôt un labo de biologie moléculaire


Je tiens de source sûre qu'en fait ils avaient loué des locaux ... gratuits. Mais ils n'avaient pas vu les contraintes. À cause de la moquette les canettes et les pizzas devaient être consommées dans un autre local. Du coup, la salle de jeu ne pouvait qu'être clean. Bref, sans moquette ils pouvaient boire en jouant ; mais là c'était boire *ou* jouer. Connaissant les gamers, ils ont été sobres.    :rateau:

À+


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Septembre 2004)

'

Lorna, oui on t'a vu, mais pas beaucoup, pas longtemps, et cette apparition furtive nous a fait bien plaisir !  :love:   

'+


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Lorna, oui on t'a vu, mais pas beaucoup, pas longtemps, et cette apparition furtive nous a fait bien plaisir !  :love:
> 
> '+



Foguenne aurait du faire des posters


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne aurait du faire des posters




... Bonne idée.


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne aurait du faire des posters



celui d'amok nu sous la douche intéresse quelqu'un ?


----------



## Bilbo (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> celui d'amok nu sous la douche intéresse quelqu'un ?


Je n'ai jamais regardé ce que tu pouvais bien vendre sur eBay. Mais là, je crois que je vais jeter un ½il.  

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> celui d'amok nu sous la douche intéresse quelqu'un ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais regardé ce que tu pouvais bien vendre sur eBay. Mais là, je crois que je vais jeter un ½il.
> 
> À+



On sent l'intéressé


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




c'est pour combien de pan de mur ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour combien de pan de mur ?



Ce n'est pas une photographie de profil au moins, sinon ça va poser problème vu le peu de place qu'il reste sur les murs de ta chambre !  Il eut été judicieux de prendre les mesures avant !


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

j'ai aussi nu sur lit


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi nu sur lit



Pour poser à côté de Love Hina ?! Je crois que tu prends des risques


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Pas la peine de filer du blé à Mackie : c'est gratos sur demande. Il suffit de m'envoyer un mail. A mon age et avec mon look, on est déjà bien content de savoir que ca interresse quelqu'un. Même les pétasses : on devient moins exigeant. En imaginant, bien sûr, être dans une situation de manque...


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

mon tibo, range ce piege a loup


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de filer du blé à Mackie : c'est gratos sur demande. Il suffit de m'envoyer un mail. A mon age et avec mon look, on est déjà bien content de savoir que ca interresse quelqu'un. Même les pétasses : on devient moins exigeant.



(mode grib, Doc, Tibo and cie on) Mais nous on t'aime bien Amok ! (mode grib, Doc, Tibo and cie off)


----------



## Bilbo (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de filer du blé à Mackie : c'est gratos sur demande. Il suffit de m'envoyer un mail. A mon age et avec mon look, on est déjà bien content de savoir que ca interresse quelqu'un. Même les pétasses : on devient moins exigeant.


Ah c'est une photo récente.  Zut. :rose:

À+

P.S. Je suis bien conscient que si je n'avais pas l'immunité je n'aurais jamais posté ça.


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

j'ai une photo identique prise par un des ces ami au front de verdun


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de filer du blé à Mackie : c'est gratos sur demande. Il suffit de m'envoyer un mail. A mon age et avec mon look, on est déjà bien content de savoir que ca interresse quelqu'un. Même les pétasses : on devient moins exigeant.



T'es génial mon AMok... tiens Doc, Tibo et moi on te dédicace cette chanson qui te vas si bien quand tu viens voir chacun de nous trois  :love: :rose:

_"Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue

Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Les papillons en l'air
Et les fourmis par terre
Chacun est à sa place
Il n'y a pas de mystère
Sauf.

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Les papillons en l'air
Et les fourmis par terre
Chacun est à sa place
Il n'y a pas de mystère
Sauf.

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue

Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue

Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi"_


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien conscient que si je n'avais pas l'immunité je n'aurais jamais posté ça.



Oh, ca m'arrive souvent, alors je peux comprendre!  Tiens, pas plus tard qu'il y a cinq minutes, un peu plus haut. J'ai horreur que l'on me fasse douter de mon hétérosexualité!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pas plus tard qu'il y a cinq minutes, un peu plus haut. J'ai horreur que l'on me fasse douter de mon hétérosexualité!



Ben t'es gonflé, tu nous trouvais à se pourlècher avec nos perruques Doc et moi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

No-6 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es gonflé, tu nous trouvais à se pourlècher avec nos perruques Doc et moi



Parle pour toi, ma caille. Je n'ai pas encore l'âge des prothèses...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Et puis Doc est remplis de sensibilité feminine en lui  

d'ailleurs qui m'avais dit qu'il avait l'esprit et le look de la tante Agatha dans Magnum....  me souviens plus.... je vous le posterais si je retrouve


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, 6-7 modos ont vu la photo, aucun ne l'ont.




Je la veux sur mon bureau demain matin  sinon je bannis les forums... aussi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parle pour toi, ma caille. Je n'ai pas encore l'âge des prothèses...



Ma pite vieille anglaise victorienne, t'es donc là ? 


Aha je te vois bien avec tes incisives de casor plantées dans l'oreillé, a quattre patte avec Bengilli et Amok complètement pétés en train de jouer aux hypogloutons derriere toi avec des balles de ping-pong  :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

Avec vous deux, il y a vraiment des soirs où je me dis que... hélas vous n'êtes pas assez pourvus en attributs féminins 

C'est horrible!


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je la veux sur mon bureau demain matin  sinon je bannis les forums... aussi



Quelle version? Avec ou sans le tracteur en arrière plan?!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

No-6 a dit:
			
		

> Aha je te vois bien avec tes incisives de casor plantées dans l'oreillé, a quattre patte avec Bengilli et Amok complètement pétés en train de jouer aux hypogloutons derriere toi avec des balles de ping-pong  :love:



C'est pas possible ! T'étais là ou quelqu'un t'a montré des photos !
C'était le meilleur moment, juste quand l'Amok ma sussuré à l'oreille : « En piste, fais-moi gribouille ! »


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas possible ! T'étais là ou quelqu'un t'a montré des photos !
> C'était le meilleur moment, juste quand l'Amok ma sussuré à l'oreille : « En piste, fais-moi gribouille ! »



argh, je suis fait  :rose:  :rose:    :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

No-6 a dit:
			
		

> argh, je suis fait  :rose:  :rose:    :rose:  :rose:



Eh oui : de l'inconvénient d'avoir des spécialités


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2004)

ce sujet n'aurait pas été ce sujet sans un trollage opportun de gribouille 


.... le 14 septembre il n'y aura pas que les amendes de stationnement  ....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Quoique Doc, t'imittes vachement bien le phoque avec deux tetes de balais espagnol dans chaque narine, les peids liés par des vessies de porc, avec ton ptit ballon jaune et rouge 


Honk honk honk 

(Après les hypogloutons, ton show imitant la nana asiatique dans Priscilla, avec les ½ufs, sur le bar, c'etait trop bien imité, c'est fou ce qu'on arrive à faire avec une valve en latex  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon tibo, range ce piege a loup



C'est si gentiment demandé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

No-6 a dit:
			
		

> Quoique Doc, t'imittes vachement bien le phoque avec deux tetes de balais espagnol dans chaque narine, les peids liés par des vessies de porc, avec ton ptit ballon jaune et rouge



Le "p'tit ballon jaune et rouge" il a un nom j'te signale. C'est WebO sur le point de vomir (un coup on voit sa tête, un coup le drapeau suisse...)
Quant aux balais dans les narines, c'est pour ne pas laisser de rouge à l'Amok quand je lui fais la bise.


----------



## Lio70 (6 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comment il se la pète le nioub au milieu des anciens !  Je te dis pas: le Lio il doit signer des autographes a donf today. Ca doit y aller sec dans sa belgique natale : "alors, ils sont comment en vrai?!"


C'est à un point tel avec les autographes que je ne les donne pas. Je les vends. Conscient que cette fortune inattendue est dûe à la magnanimité de l'Amok (qui voudra bien me pardonner le traquenard de la caïpirine - quoique, si ça marche, ça peut resservir ), je peaufine en ce moment la rétrocession des royalties.



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas la main de g..f que je vois sur l.o


Non, c'est moi qui essaye de passer la jambe par-dessus le genou de Golf 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Venir ??? moi ? parce que certains sur les photos ... ils me font peur


Mais non Lorna; quelle idée! Nous avions été bien nourris le matin, et discrètement attachés lors de l'ouverture au public.

Bon, bah, que dire? Chers amis, chères amies...

C'était au départ, pour le touriste belge que je suis, une simple semaine de vacances bien méritées après une année de dûr labeur. Ah Paris, que je n'avais plus visitée depuis des lustres! En bon liégeois, je n'ai pu qu'apprécier avec gourmandise ses grands boulevards et ses terrasses, de la Madeleine à Saint-Germain. Arrivée lundi 15h: hôtel modeste mais service excellent. Je file me promener. En soirée: un dîner à la terrasse d'une brasserie, suivi d'une petite séance au Max Linder. C'est tout près de mon hôtel; tant qu'à faire...

Mardi matin: la keynote. Des milliers de gens avec qui je partage la même passion. C'est excitant. Phil Schiller est impeccable et l'iMac G5 sublime, dépassant mes espérances. Je me sens tout chose en quittant le Palais des Congrès. Gonflé à bloc, je descends "les Champs" à pied puis traverse la Seine. Direction le musée d'Orsay car je ne suis pas venu uniquement pour l'Apple Expo! Après un léger déjeûner à la terrasse en face (salade frisée et magret de canard fumé - léger et pas cher), la visite commence. Somptueux, imposant. Mais moi, les musées, après une demi-heure, je sens ma tension qui monte alors je m'évade... Je continue ma longue promenade dans Paris. J'échoue finalement rue Saint-Honoré. A l'angle de la rue des Pyramides, une terrasse (encore) où le thé glacé "maison" m'aide à récupérer de la quasi-canicule. En passant devant Colette, je pense à "purestyle" des forums MacGé et souris intérieurement.

Mercredi. J'investis la Fnac du forum des Halles, à la recherche d'un bouquin en rupture de stock à la Fnac de Liège. En sortant, je bois un verre à une terrasse en bordure du forum. Il est presque 11h, il n'y a pas encore trop de monde. Le jour est toujours en train de se lever. L'atmosphère est douce; je me sens vraiment en vacances. Enfin, je sens mon esprit se libérer. Et puis je dois filer car j'ai rendez-vous avec WebOliver qui doit arriver de Lausanne vers midi. Le rendez-vous étant bientôt confirmé par portable, je rejoins WebO à une bouche de métro. Golf est là aussi. Il fait chaud et nous descendons vite fait une bière (belge) sur le zinc; ensuite Golf nous emmène à la Porte de Versailles. Débarquement sur le stand de MacGé; salut Mackie, salut Balooners, heureux de faire votre connaissance! Et puis on va toucher le bel iMac G5 - l'extase... Tiens, voici d'autres lurons: Bilbo, iCed, Taho, le Gognol, Bengili, Sylko, Yip...

Jeudi, Paul et Silvia arrivent. WebO m'invite à les rencontrer à leur arrivée. Nous sommes tous descendus dans le même quartier, à peu de chose près. Attablés à une terrasse boulevard Poissonière, Paul m'initie à la Popol Attitude. Nous nous rendons à l'Expo. Je fais de nouvelles connaissances: Benjamin, Shraldam et d'autres. En soirée, je fais bande à part pour aller voir un film au Grand Rex, davantage pour voir la salle que le film. J'aurais bien voulu voir une ou deux pièces de théâtre mais la nouvelle saison n'a pas encore commencé. Oui, c'est vrai, il faudra modifier les dates de l'Apple Expo l'an prochain .

Vendredi: conférences à l'Expo. Un peu décevantes car fort basiques. Tout le monde se retrouve sur le stand MacGé en fin d'après-midi. Bon, il est 19h, on va manger? C'est pas très loin de l'Expo. Il y a aussi Amok, FanRem, maousse et quelques autres. Après le repas, on investit le métro: je crois que ma carrière de gendre modèle est compromise par certaines prises de vues . Arrivée très tardive au Lou Pascalou; je reconnais Ficelle, vu sur des photos d'une ancienne AES. Présentations faites, nous commentons certains posts des forums et certaines recettes de boisson ingurgitées au Pascalou. Un peu plus tard, je me retourne et reçoit en pleine figure un sourire jovial, haut d'au moins 1m80, la main tendue. "Nato!", dit-il. Nato Kino?! Quelle surprise, c'est de lui que j'avais reçu mon premier coup de boule. Rentrée à l'hôtel, dans le même taxi que WebO et les Foguenne, et au dodo.

Samedi matin, je n'ai pas le temps de retourner à l'Expo; mon TGV est à midi. Un dernier verre aux terrasses et je prends le métro pour la gare du nord. J'ai la gorge serrée. Quelle semaine fantastique! Paris, l'Apple Expo, et les MacGéistes: que de bons souvenirs et d'excellentes rencontres!

Merci à tous et à très bientôt!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

(on mettras tout ça sur le compte de l'alcool, hein ? :love: (air supermoquette)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le "p'tit ballon jaune et rouge" il a un nom j'te signale. C'est WebO sur le point de vomir (un coup on voit sa tête, un coup le drapeau suisse...)
> Quant aux balais dans les narines, c'est pour ne pas laisser de rouge à l'Amok quand je lui fais la bise.



MDR :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le "p'tit ballon jaune et rouge" il a un nom j'te signale. C'est WebO sur le point de vomir (un coup on voit sa tête, un coup le drapeau suisse...)
> Quant aux balais dans les narines, c'est pour ne pas laisser de rouge à l'Amok quand je lui fais la bise.



Il est des rouges qui ne sont pas de honte, et tes lèvres douces sur mes tempes sont comme des limaces un soir de pluie : légères et rafraichissantes, avec un goût de sous bois juste après le feu...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est des rouges qui ne sont pas de honte, et tes lèvres douces sur mes tempes sont comme des limaces un soir de pluie : légères et rafraichissantes, avec un goût de sous bois juste après le feu...



_*Et là, en fond visuel et sonore, près du feu, un duo langoureuax éxécuté par Francis Cabrel et Corbier... le patates chaudes cuisant dans le feu, se refletant dans le vernis des deux guitares...sèches.... très sèches * _


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est des rouges qui ne sont pas de honte, et tes lèvres douces sur mes tempes sont comme des limaces un soir de pluie : légères et rafraichissantes, avec un goût de sous bois juste après le feu...



Mes lèvres douces sur tes tempes sont surtout celle du baiser qu'on donne au vieillard qui va casser sa pipe. Dans le sous-bois ou ailleurs.


----------



## bengilli (7 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je continue ma longue promenade dans Paris. J'échoue finalement rue Saint-Honoré.



Tu n'auras jamais été aussi prêt du sanctuaire de MacG


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi Amok, FanRem, maousse et quelques autres.



je rappelle à toutes fins utiles que le pseudo "Amok" ne doit en aucun cas être collé à un autre, surtout quand il s'agit de nioubs de la pire espèce, meme pas capables de commander une boisson correcte. Premier et dernier avertissement : la caïpirine ne permet pas tout, meme si on est Belge !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'auras jamais été aussi prêt du sanctuaire de MacG



Il me semblait qu'il avait été adoubé pourtant


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Ah Amok, l'époque ou l'on t'appelais Captain Caverne, ton élevage de Marmottes, Brenda, Lilli, Babette.... la bonne époque


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je rappelle à toutes fins utiles que le pseudo "Amok" ne doit en aucun cas être collé à un autre



Et dois être confortablement installé dans une Enluminure, faite par les moines orthodoxes éxilés des Meteores, à l'or et à l'argent, le pourpre et le lapis-lazzuli


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2004)

No-6 a dit:
			
		

> Et dois être confortablement installé dans une Enluminure, faite par les moines orthodoxes éxilés des Meteores, à l'or et à l'argent, le pourpre et le lapis-lazzuli



Rien que ça !


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mes lèvres douces sur tes tempes sont surtout celle du baiser qu'on donne au vieillard qui va casser sa pipe. Dans le sous-bois ou ailleurs.



Ce serait bien la première fois que tu refuserais une pipe dans les sous-bois, même a un vieillard! ton goût pour les pots à tabac te perdra et meme si tu n'apprécies pas les gitanes, personne ne doute de ta capacité a écraser le mégot lorsqu'il te brule les lèvres !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Lol c'est épouvantable


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je la veux sur mon bureau demain matin  sinon je bannis les forums... aussi



Ca devient une manie d'admin.   
Heureusement que Mackie ne l'ait pas encore.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2004)

No-6 a dit:
			
		

> Lol c'est épouvantable



Je trouve aussi, rien que l'image !


----------



## Bilbo (7 Septembre 2004)

Puis-je suggérer aux vieux combattants de partager leurs souvenirs dans un autre fil (au Bar par exemple).  Le sujet, ici est dédié à l'Apple Expo *Civilisé* (en français avec la faute dans le texte).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Oui oui je vais me coucher, demain boulot :rose: , bonne nuit


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2004)

No-6 a dit:
			
		

> Lol c'est épouvantable



J'attire l'attention des nioubs sur mon post précédent qui, bien qu'épouvantable selon grib a l'esprit retors, respecte fidelement la charte : pas un mot déplacé. Vous pouvez chercher : même le terme "poil" est absent. Vous pourrez me dire : "oui, mais, Amok, tu fais de la pub pour la clope". Détrompez vous : qui a un jour vu le doc fumer au dessus d'un sanibroyeur se précipite pour acheter un patch.


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Puis-je suggérer aux vieux combattants de partager leurs souvenirs dans un autre fil (au Bar par exemple).  Le sujet, ici est dédié à l'Apple Expo *Civilisé* (en français avec la faute dans le texte).



Tout à fait exact, mon cher Bilbo 

Nous nous sommes emportés. Nous reprenons maintenant le cours de notre programme.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'attire l'attention des nioubs sur ce post qui, bien qu'épouvantable selon grib qui a l'esprit retors, respecte fidelement la charte : pas un mot déplacé, pas un sous entendu. Vous pouvez chercher : même le terme "poil" est absent. Vous pourrez me dire : "oui, mais, Amok, tu fais de la pub pour la clope". Détrompez vous : qui a un jour vu le doc fumer au dessus d'un sanibroyeur se précipite pour acheter un patch.



Bon aller faut que j'y ailles, me suis jamais autant marré devant mon écran   j'ai roulé par terre, me suis pris les cheveux dans les roulettes de la chaise, j'ai bavé dans le clavier, ç dégouline sur l'écran, une vrai pissine et en plus je commance à écrire comme mahhhackie


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'attire l'attention des nioubs sur ce post qui, bien qu'épouvantable selon grib qui a l'esprit retors, respecte fidelement la charte ....même le terme "poil" est absent.



Ce qui, hélas ? n'est pas le cas du post d'Amok dans lequel un examen attentif montre que le terme "poil" est bien présent comme le montre bien la citation ci-dessus.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui, hélas ? n'est pas le cas du post d'Amok dans lequel un examen attentif montre que le terme "poil" est bien présent comme le montre bien la citation ci-dessus.



Il le fut ailleurs aujourd'hui à propos de nioubies il me semble, mon cher LucG


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2004)

Bonne nuit grib


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2004)

_I like it like that, I like him like that..._ :love:


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de filer du blé à Mackie : c'est gratos sur demande. Il suffit de m'envoyer un mail. A mon age et avec mon look, on est déjà bien content de savoir que ca interresse quelqu'un. Même les pétasses : on devient moins exigeant. En imaginant, bien sûr, être dans une situation de manque...


 Je te l'ai dit, prends garde. Le sommet est parfois au détour d'un lacet. Après, plus le temps de se demander de quoi sera fait la descente....


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'ai dit, prends garde. Le sommet est parfois au détour d'un lacet. Après, plus le temps de se demander de quoi sera fait la descente....



Amusant, touchant, de voir et revoir certains :rose:
De mettre un visage sur des speudos...
La magie du grand Rézo reste encore là.

MErci encore de nous avoir fait partagé cet événement..


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> sans moquette ils pouvaient boire en jouant ; mais là c'était boire *ou* jouer.


et voilà qu'on déballe ma vie privée


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Septembre 2004)

Quelque jours après... Greg se reveil  

Coooooool les photos  Contents de vous avoir tout revu !!! L'année prochaine je serais la toute une semaine pour vous faire ch...  pas de bol 

A tout bientôt 

PS : Bientôt les photos de la maclan


----------



## Bilbo (7 Septembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> PS : Bientôt les photos de la maclan


Elles ne sont pas encore développées ? 

  

À+


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Septembre 2004)

J'essai... j'essai... mais je trouve pas la pélicule sur mon numérique.... J'vais envoyer l'appareil chez Kodak pour qu'ils me développe tout ca


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Elles ne sont pas encore développées ?
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Un modérateur impatient !   Alors ça !  Et votre "british attitude" qu'en faites-vous Bilbo ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> J'essai... j'essai... mais je trouve pas la pélicule sur mon numérique.... J'vais envoyer l'appareil chez Kodak pour qu'ils me développe tout ca


 *

 L'est pas fino celui la


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'est pas fino celui la


Ben koi... C'est pas comme ca qu'il faut faire ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Donne l'appareil a tonton Bassou, je vais t'expliquer (en plus il est suisse :mouais:  )


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Septembre 2004)

Qui ca ?? tonton bassou il est suisse ??


Bouuuuuuu


----------



## Bilbo (7 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un modérateur impatient !


Du tout, du tout.  Je pensais que le délai était dû à ce procédé antédiluvien qu'est la photo argentique. Mais à l'évidence le problème est ailleurs. J'ai cru repérer que notre ami Bassman prenait les choses en main. 

    

À+


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Du tout, du tout.  Je pensais que le délai était dû à ce procédé antédiluvien qu'est la photo argentique. Mais à l'évidence le problème est ailleurs. J'ai cru repérer que notre ami Bassman prenait les choses en main.
> 
> 
> 
> À+


 Je tient a rectifier la chose de ce pas. C'est BackCat qui a pris le Greg en main a notre retour d'AEC. D'ailleurs ce même BackCat aura meme declaré : 
 "Comment nous retrouver a l'AE samedi matin ??? Pas compliqué tu cherches un suisse avec le cul qui fume"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...Pas compliqué tu cherches un suisse avec le cul qui fume"



    :rose:


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je tient a rectifier la chose de ce pas. C'est BackCat qui a pris le Greg en main a notre retour d'AEC. D'ailleurs ce même BackCat aura meme declaré :
> "Comment nous retrouver a l'AE samedi matin ??? Pas compliqué tu cherches un suisse avec le cul qui fume"



Hum.... personne ma vu... alors c'est des conneries  na !!!

C'est lui qui est rester dormir parce qu'il avait mal   pas moi


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

mes droits d'auteurs sont baffoués ! je demande réparation !


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Roh il va pas nous casser les couilles lui, t'avais qu'a etre la


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2004)

Voilààààà :love: mes tofs sont en ligne ici :love:


----------



## Lio70 (7 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Voilààààà :love: mes tofs sont en ligne ici :love:


Cool   Belle photo du dome des galeries Lafayette.


----------



## sylko (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faut qu'on aille en boire une dizaine sylvain


On embarquera le nouveau switcher avec nous?


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2004)

Dis moi Sylko, tu laisses ce sale gosse de StMacloud t'interpeller par ton prénom !...
Faut modérer çà ! Bon, c'est sur je viens bientôt, le temps d'emprunter un iPod à Amok et j'arrive 




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...Et votre "british attitude" qu'en faites-vous Bilbo ?







- Ben avec çà on aura tout lu 
- Le cardinal ! So british  :mouais: ​


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2004)

heu... 
moi aussi, j'ai la british attitude!
Guns of Brixton, quoa !


----------



## bengilli (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mes droits d'auteurs sont baffoués ! je demande réparation !




c'est cela thérèse  contente toi d'être flatté


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> heu...
> moi aussi, j'ai la british attitude!
> Guns of Brixton, quoa !


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Voilààààà :love: mes tofs sont en ligne ici :love:


Greg c'est moi


----------



## Graoully (8 Septembre 2004)

Mais c qu'il y a du VIP par ici...  :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

salut grib'


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Voilààààà :love: mes tofs sont en ligne ici :love:


sympaaa les visites  :love:


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Septembre 2004)

Graoully a dit:
			
		

> Mais c qu'il y a du VIP par ici... :love:


C'est beau  Non ??


----------



## Graoully (8 Septembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau  Non ??



Splendide !   
Y'a de la qualité par ici...


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> salut grib'



C'est pas grib, c'est Lucky Luke !!  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2004)

Graoully a dit:
			
		

> Splendide !
> Y'a de la qualité par ici...



Comment tu vas ma caille ?    

T'es à court d'oignon, c'est ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sympaaa les visites  :love:


 J'aime bien le shopping, fallait que j'aille voir :love:


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Septembre 2004)

Graoully a dit:
			
		

> Splendide !
> Y'a de la qualité par ici...



Y a que des bons


----------



## Graoully (8 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grib, c'est Lucky Luke !!  :rateau:



freak je l'avais oublié Lucky Luke lol  :love: 

Home Sweet Home


----------



## Graoully (8 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu vas ma caille ?
> 
> T'es à court d'oignon, c'est ça ?  :mouais:



Va tutti bene  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2004)

J'ai créé un thread dans le bar avec un lien vers la vidéo de l'AE+AEC+Métro+...


----------

